# My Journey To Competing



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Hi, I've been on UKMuscle for quite a while, although I haven't posted much and stayed in the background recently

I'm 6 feet exactly and currently weigh 218lbs, around 10% bodyfat

I'm a London Cab driver and I'm 45 years old, I've been training for 3 years, first 2 years at home

My long term goal is to try and compete and hopefully do myself justice in an over 50's master comp but I might try and start competing next year to gain experience

I have a few options as to who I can get to prep me and I will let you know more about this when things are finalised

Hopefully I can get my workouts up on a regular basis and daily diet

Hope you guys can give some feedback and help throughout the journey

Cheers Yann

This shot was taken at Xmas, I was about 235lbs then, so I'm over 15lbs lighter

I'll try and get more pics up as the journal progresses


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Good to see us 'older boys' in such great shape!!


----------



## greekgod (Sep 6, 2009)

bravo bro... takes balls to compete... u wont regret it, u will learn so much abt yr body on the journey prepping......


----------



## Fleg (May 27, 2011)

Heyup Yanny  Subscribed.


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

greekgod said:


> bravo bro... takes balls to compete... u wont regret it, u will learn so much abt yr body on the journey prepping......


Thanks for the nice comments mate

I'm half Greek and my father comes from Cyprus!


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Fleg said:


> Heyup Yanny  Subscribed.


Do I know you, lol


----------



## greekgod (Sep 6, 2009)

if u need any help im here... i guessed u hail from the island of love... name like Yannyboy..


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

I will be following this, I have to say u are in fantastic shape for 45!


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

WhySoSerious said:


> I will be following this, I have to say u are in fantastic shape for 45!


Cheers mate


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

franki3 said:


> Looking good yanny lol


Hey, nice to see you Frankie Boy, what you been up to recently, lol


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

I'm currently doing a 4 way split, training each bodypart every 6-7 days

I warm up on first exercise then after that, every set is a working set

Usually aim for 8-10 reps upper body, 10-12 lower

Just finished an 8 week cycle of Test 400 mix, 400mg per week and TriTren 180 mix, 650 mg per week

Great cycle for shedding bodyfat!

Now running a TRT dosage of 250 test at the mo

Todays workout:

*Back*

Wide grip chins - 3 sets

Dumbell row - 3 sets

Wide grip seated row - 3 sets

Straight arm pulldown - 3 sets

*Rear Delts*

Bent over laterals - 3 sets


----------



## bry1979 (May 2, 2010)

looking very good mate, good luck.


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Oi Oi yann nice to see your journal here


----------



## Incredible Sulk (Dec 23, 2010)

You`re in great shape already, so you`ve got a fantastic platform to workfrom

Keep up the great work!! I`ll keep an eye on this one!


----------



## Beans (Sep 1, 2008)

You look good dude! Big legs.. Fair play to you.


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

jordan_ said:


> Oi Oi yann nice to see your journal here


Cheers Jordan


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Incredible Sulk said:


> You`re in great shape already, so you`ve got a fantastic platform to workfrom
> 
> Keep up the great work!! I`ll keep an eye on this one!


Cheers mate, I've reading up on your journal as well, very impressive


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Beans said:


> You look good dude! Big legs.. Fair play to you.


Cheers mate, I think my legs are genetic, I never squat more than about 300lb now, lol


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

*Chest*

Incline barbell press - 3 sets

Pec dec - 3 sets

Hammer stregth press - 3 sets

*Biceps*

Cybex preacher - 2 sets

Incline dumbell curl - 2 sets

One arm cable curl - 2 sets

Hopefully going to be prepped by Dean McTernan at http://www.physicalfrontiers.co.uk/


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

You've changed your prep guy then yann?


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

jordan_ said:


> You've changed your prep guy then yann?


Yes, Steve said he didn't have enough time to do a full prep so he introduced me to Dean, really nice guy

Told me I need to get my bloods tested first before we do anything


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Ok mate is it anywhere near where you got to travel ?


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

jordan_ said:


> Ok mate is it anywhere near where you got to travel ?


About 30 mins away and it's on the way to work in London so it's very convenient


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Ideal mate I hope all goes well. It would be brilliant if there was one of those near me but I can't find one. Any idea what might come under?


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

jordan_ said:


> Ideal mate I hope all goes well. It would be brilliant if there was one of those near me but I can't find one. Any idea what might come under?


Are you far from Dougie, he's based in Swindon, he might do it?


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

That's about 3-4 hours drive for me I know I'm nowhere near ready yet but it would be good to get someone to look at me for insight really


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

jordan_ said:


> That's about 3-4 hours drive for me I know I'm nowhere near ready yet but it would be good to get someone to look at me for insight really


It is a bit nervous stripping off for somebody to cast a critical eye over your physique but it has to be done if you have plans to compete


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Ye true bud as always I'll be watching your journal seeing how your getting on


----------



## cypssk (Jun 29, 2008)

looking good best of luck


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Sorry for the slow updates, had a few things to sort out, hopefully can keep it updates properly now

Getting prepped by Paul Ehren as well as Dean McTernan

Diet been changed and daily macros work out to be

Calories - 3854

Protein - 402g

Carbs - 385g

Fat - 70g

This will be tweeked after seeing how my bodyweight changes

Training will be the Dorian Yates 4 way split, although there will be alot more volume

12-16 working sets for large bodyparts

9-10 working sets for small bodyparts

Told to come off all gear for 8 weeks to give body a rest

Been on constantly for 18 months so I was a bit worried but after 4 weeks I'm doing okay

By the way, I never took anything, so as for PCT, lol


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Going for my first 1 on 1 on Monday to train back with Paul

I'll let you know how it goes


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Ideal yann I'll be following this good luck


----------



## Lazyballs (Apr 22, 2012)

First Ive seen this Yanny subscribed m8 best of luck m8


----------



## Fleg (May 27, 2011)

yannyboy said:


> Training will be the Dorian Yates 4 way split, although there will be alot more volume
> 
> 12-16 working sets for large bodyparts
> 
> 9-10 working sets for small bodyparts


This should be interesting! Intense and heavy workouts then for you mate!


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

He wants me to work up to 20 work sets for the larger bodyparts!


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

nice one fella. so what have your doses been like over the last 18 months? have you been blast and cruising or just a consistent dose?

looking at your cals, i take it you are trying to put more size on? how long is it till the show you are planning on entering?


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Yeah, been blasting and cruising, went up to 1.5g of test just before Xmas and run a low test/high tren after

Not on anything at the mo

Planning on competing next year so yes, I am bulking mate


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

so how long have you been off cycle for? and how is your body holding up? i would Imagen at your age (no offence) that its going to have a fairly negative affect on your muscle mass..

did your bloods show something up and thats why you have come off for a little while?


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

I've been off for 4 weeks and I'll be off for another 4 weeks

It's been quite hard but I've managed to train, feel like I've lost a little mass

Bloods showed very slight raise in LDL cholesterol but considering that I'd been taking gear constant for so long, my prep guys said I must have the liver and kidneys of a rhino, lol


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

yannyboy said:


> I've been off for 4 weeks and I'll be off for another 4 weeks
> 
> It's been quite hard but I've managed to train, feel like I've lost a little mass
> 
> Bloods showed very slight raise in LDL cholesterol but considering that I'd been taking gear constant for so long, my prep guys said I must have the liver and kidneys of a rhino, lol


epic!

cant nolva help with LDL? im sure i have heard something about this? well you look in pretty good nick considering your nearly twice my age it p1sses me off you have a better body than me  LOL


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Cheers mate, you've got plenty more years ahead of you, I wish I'd started a while back, only started 3 years ago but it's been full on


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

well if my family history is anything to go by fella then i dont have that long to get up to size 

so have you been constantly bulking since starting gear, or have you thrown a few cutting phases in there? i ask because you look fairly big, and lean at the same time


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

No, I've bulked most of the time but since Xmas I ran the tren with a little test and cut the calories and stepped up the cardio to shed about 20lbs

Since I've come off the gear, I've started to increase calories slightly


----------



## greekgod (Sep 6, 2009)

Hows things bro? hang in there with the no juice phase... i know its fukcing hard... bulking on PCT is good but very very taxing... enjoy yr sunday malaka!! :thumb:


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

It's getting slightly better now, I dropped alot of water about 10 days ago and was getting alot of headaches but it seems okay now

Only 4 weeks until I'm on and will be running some HGH for the first time as well


----------



## Roadrunner1 (May 26, 2012)

How ya doing Yanny mate. It's late so i'll read the full thread Tomorrow. Subbed.


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Roadrunner1 said:


> How ya doing Yanny mate. It's late so i'll read the full thread Tomorrow. Subbed.


Nice to see you RR, glad you've made it over here mate


----------



## Bacon (May 17, 2007)

Hi Yanny you said you've only been training for about 3 years?

Did you use gear pretty much from the start?

Did you always want to compete or did that develop over time?

Good luck with it all mate ;-)


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Bacon said:


> Hi Yanny you said you've only been training for about 3 years?
> 
> Did you use gear pretty much from the start?
> 
> ...


Cheers mate

Started using gear about 18 months ago and yes, I always wanted to compete

I'm 45 now so I want to do some masters comps


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Hoping to push on from this pic and pack some serious size on before end of year


----------



## Bacon (May 17, 2007)

Looking good mate, i'd say where you are now is where i'm aiming to be!!


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Bacon said:


> Looking good mate, i'd say where you are now is where i'm aiming to be!!


Cheers mate


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Just outside the gym recovering in the car park, lol

I'll write up the workout later!


----------



## musclemax07 (May 2, 2012)

I really appreciate your post and you explain each and every point very well.


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

musclemax07 said:


> I really appreciate your post and you explain each and every point very well.


Cheers mate


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Had my first 1 on 1 with Paul Ehren today, wow, I just about made it

The intensity was so much higher than I normally train

Trained back today, workout was as follows

One Arm Dumbell Row - 4 sets

Bent Over Row - 4 sets

Straight Arm Pulldowns supersetted with Wide Grip Pulldowns - 4 sets

Deadlifts - 2 sets

Hyperextensions - 1 set

All completed in 50 mins so you can see there wasn't much rest between sets


----------



## Roadrunner1 (May 26, 2012)

yannyboy said:


> Had my first 1 on 1 with Paul Ehren today, wow, I just about made it
> 
> The intensity was so much higher than I normally train
> 
> ...


Nice workout mate, glad you enjoyed it. When do you train again.


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Chest and biceps on Wednesday

Bit of cardio tomorrow

I see you went back to MuscleCal, lol


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

Nice work yanny


----------



## Roadrunner1 (May 26, 2012)

yannyboy said:


> Chest and biceps on Wednesday
> 
> Bit of cardio tomorrow
> 
> I see you went back to MuscleCal, lol


Nice one, i'm away to do chest and biceps @ 8pm.

Ye i logged back on late last night when no one was around and i got loads of PM's beging me to go back, plus nice comments on my leaving thread. So the wife said go back it will keep me out of my way lol.


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Phenix said:


> Nice work yanny


Cheers mate


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

yannyboy said:


> Had my first 1 on 1 with Paul Ehren today, wow, I just about made it
> 
> The intensity was so much higher than I normally train
> 
> ...


 Good workout buddy. Did you not have a minute rest between sets as DY does on blood and guts


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

jordan_ said:


> Good workout buddy. Did you not have a minute rest between sets as DY does on blood and guts


A minute max sometimes less!


----------



## Fleg (May 27, 2011)

yannyboy said:


> Had my first 1 on 1 with Paul Ehren today, wow, I just about made it
> 
> The intensity was so much higher than I normally train
> 
> ...


This is my kinda workout  like it yanny very much so! Deadlifts at the end must have been brutal!


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Fleg said:


> This is my kinda workout  like it yanny very much so! Deadlifts at the end must have been brutal!


Yeah, especially when the deadlifts were for 20 reps, lol


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Chest today,

Incline Dumbell Press - 3 sets

Pec Dec - 3 sets

Cybex Press Machine - 3 sets

Dumbell Flyes - 3 sets

Hammer Strength Press - 3 sets

Cable Crossovers - 3 sets

All completed in 50 mins followed by 45 mins cardio on bike

Been off all gear for 5 weeks now, strength levels have dropped but still managing to hold some size


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

That's good news bud. Have you lost much strength at all ?


----------



## Roadrunner1 (May 26, 2012)

Bit of a bummer when you loose some strength, but you knew that would happen so not that bad. Your holding onto the size that's the main thing right now.

How much has you strength dropped say on squat/deadlift?


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

jordan_ said:


> That's good news bud. Have you lost much strength at all ?


It will be hard to judge how much strength I've lost as my workouts are much more intense with about half the rest time in between sets, so strength will decrease anyway

To be honest, I go to the gym and lift as much as possible to failure and how much weight I lift isn't the be all end all!


----------



## Fleg (May 27, 2011)

Good intense chest workout there mate!

How often are they going to give you 1 on 1 training?

Your gonna grow like fcuk lol.


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

cable crossovers to finish. That sounds like me Big man, pmsl well done mate


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Fleg said:


> Good intense chest workout there mate!
> 
> How often are they going to give you 1 on 1 training?
> 
> Your gonna grow like fcuk lol.


Probably get a couple more but I give them constant feedback anyway with the training and diet so any tweaks can be made


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Arms today,

Biceps,

Cybex Preacher Machine - 3 sets

Incline Dumbell Curl - 3 sets

High Cable Curls - 3 sets

Hammer Curls - 3 sets

Triceps,

Pushdowns - 3 sets

Cybex Tricep Extension - 3 sets

One Arm Overhead Dumbell Ext - 3 sets

All completed in 50 mins, kept reps slightly higher, 8-15 range

Followed by 40 mins cardio


----------



## cypssk (Jun 29, 2008)

yannyboy said:


> Hi, I've been on UKMuscle for quite a while, although I haven't posted much and stayed in the background recently
> 
> I'm 6 feet exactly and currently weigh 218lbs, around 10% bodyfat
> 
> ...


 hi yanny i heard ormes an his parrot are following this thread lol


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

cypssk said:


> hi yanny i heard ormes an his parrot are following this thread lol


I take it you know all about the carriage office, lol


----------



## cypssk (Jun 29, 2008)

yannyboy said:


> I take it you know all about the carriage office, lol


hate that place were men turn in to little boys lol


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

cypssk said:


> hate that place were men turn in to little boys lol


Scary place, lol


----------



## cypssk (Jun 29, 2008)

how you getting on with training diet an every thing that goes with it


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

cypssk said:


> how you getting on with training diet an every thing that goes with it


Everythings going fine, hoping to step on stage and compete in a masters comp next year

Not the norm for a cabbie, lol


----------



## cypssk (Jun 29, 2008)

wouild love to compete one day but havent got the size or bottle to do it have to watch an see how you get on lol


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Trained legs at home today,

Leg Extensions - 5 sets

Powertec Leverage Squat - 5 sets

Standing Calf Raise - 4 sets

Leg Curls - 4 sets

All done in 50 mins, no set less than 10 reps


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Trained back today as follows,

One Arm Dumbell Row - 4 sets

Cybex Row Machine - 4 sets

Wide Grip Pulldowns - 4 sets

Bent Over Row - 3 sets

Deadlifts - 2 sets

Dumbell Shrugs - 3 sets

Getting the volume up now and still finished workout in less than 60 mins

Finished off with 40 mins cardio


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

That looks a hard workout bud. I bet deads at the end were a killer.

40mins cardio ? You looking to drop more bf


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Sorry for the lack of updates, will try and be more regular

Current diet is,

MEAL 1

100g Oats, 2 Scoops Whey, Banana, 1oz Mixed Nuts, Fresh Berries, 2 Slices Wholemeal Toast, Sugar Reduced Jam, Benecol Yogurt

MEAL 2

8oz Potato, 10oz Chicken Breast

MEAL 3

220g Brown Rice, 10oz Lean Steak or Salmon, Green Vegetables, Activia Yogurt

MEAL 4

8oz Potato, 10oz Turkey Breast, Large Mixed Salad, Fresh Fruit Salad

MEAL 5

Tablespoon Peanut Butter, 2 Scoops Whey

PWO MEAL

Banana, 2 Scoops Whey

Total macros,

CAL - 3854

PRO- 402

CARB - 385

FAT - 70

A 6th meal will be added once I get used to increased calories in about 4 weeks time


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Alright yann. Will you increase potato in meals or will you stay at 8oz


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2012)

Hey Yanny. All looks like it's going really well. Will be following your journal on here :thumb:


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

jordan_ said:


> Alright yann. Will you increase potato in meals or will you stay at 8oz


Probably keep it at 8oz at the mo, I'm gaining weight on this amount of calories


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

MichelleD said:


> Hey Yanny. All looks like it's going really well. Will be following your journal on here :thumb:


Glad you will be following it M, I feel like an outcast at the mo, lol


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Going to start my next cycle tomorrow, I've had a good 8 weeks off now


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2012)

yannyboy said:


> Glad you will be following it M, I feel like an outcast at the mo, lol


Don't we all lol. It's all good though, I think it's all turned out for the best having seen things said today. Onwards and upwards and onto the stage!


----------



## Bacon (May 17, 2007)

I'll be following with interest Yanny.

Get Franki on here as well.


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

MichelleD said:


> Don't we all lol. It's all good though, I think it's all turned out for the best having seen things said today. Onwards and upwards and onto the stage!


Thanks M, hopefully I can give you some support when you step on stage as well

I was so annoyed at the comments you got today from a certain person, you've been an asset to that place!


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Bacon said:


> I'll be following with interest Yanny.
> 
> Get Franki on here as well.


I'm sure Franki will be on here at some point


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2012)

yannyboy said:


> Thanks M, hopefully I can give you some support when you step on stage as well
> 
> I was so annoyed at the comments you got today from a certain person, you've been an asset to that place!


Thank you! That would be fantastic 

I was upset over that comment too. If that was the sum total of his opinion on my contribution, then I made the correct decision. And I'll be looking elsewhere for supplements lol.


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Got to agree on that you were an asset. Dougs been made aware of the cause and he's keeping a close eye on things. Sad to see you guys go


----------



## Lazyballs (Apr 22, 2012)

Hi guys hope u well M . See rasher is on here oj m8 . Keepin close eye on ur journal Yanny


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

franki3 said:


> Stop the panic frankie boy is here
> 
> Let the party begin
> 
> Mwahahaha !


Do I know you, lol


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Lazyballs said:


> Hi guys hope u well M . See rasher is on here oj m8 . Keepin close eye on ur journal Yanny


Nice to see you mate, I'm gonna keep it updated this time


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2012)

jordan_ said:


> Got to agree on that you were an asset. Dougs been made aware of the cause and he's keeping a close eye on things. Sad to see you guys go


Thanks J. I'm still really sad to have to leave, but Doug made it perfectly clear I'd made the right decision.

Hi Lazy and Rasher - good to see you here!

And always brilliant to see you anywhere Franki :clap:


----------



## Bacon (May 17, 2007)

I had to come over here, I hadn't got the chance to bleed Yanny & Frank for info properly before they left!! Lol


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Bacon said:


> I had to come over here, I hadn't got the chance to bleed Yanny & Frank for info properly before they left!! Lol


Well I won't be telling you to do a 2 day split and live of tinned soup whilst climbing lamp posts in your spare time


----------



## Lazyballs (Apr 22, 2012)

Need to update the av franki boy ur much bigger now days lol some mad stuff posted in here m8 and a lot of knowledgeable people like urself and yan . J knows his stuff 2 and all of u fvk it lol


----------



## Bacon (May 17, 2007)

yannyboy said:


> Well I won't be telling you to do a 2 day split and live of tinned soup whilst climbing lamp posts in your spare time


Lol, thought not!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2012)

yannyboy said:


> Well I won't be telling you to do a 2 day split and live of tinned soup whilst climbing lamp posts in your spare time


But it's such good advice pmsl :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2012)

franki3 said:


> You still want me m or wot lol


Normal service has resumed lol :thumb:


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

MichelleD said:


> But it's such good advice pmsl :lol:


Yeah, if you want to look the same for the rest of your bodybuilding life


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2012)

yannyboy said:


> Yeah, if you want to look the same for the rest of your bodybuilding life


I hope every penny of our hard-earned money chokes that poor excuse for a bodybuilder :gun_bandana:


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

MichelleD said:


> I hope every penny of our hard-earned money chokes that poor excuse for a bodybuilder :gun_bandana:


He will get his comeuppance one day


----------



## Bacon (May 17, 2007)

I don't know the ins & outs of the whole thing.

All I'll say is the place is much the poorer for all of you not being on there.

Still as M said, onwards and upwards.


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Bacon said:


> I don't know the ins & outs of the whole thing.
> 
> All I'll say is the place is much the poorer for all of you not being on there.
> 
> Still as M said, onwards and upwards.


It's their loss!


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2012)

So then, can any of you recommend a good protein powder?! Genuinely, I need a new brand lol.


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

MichelleD said:


> So then, can any of you recommend a good protein powder?! Genuinely, I need a new brand lol.


There are plenty of good brands out there and the difference with this forum is you will get a totally unbiased opinion!


----------



## cypssk (Jun 29, 2008)

MichelleD said:


> So then, can any of you recommend a good protein powder?! Genuinely, I need a new brand lol.


You could try jodie marsh new one lol


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Reflex m. Bit pricey but good shizzz


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

yanny you are a fine looking man Do you workout a lot pmsl


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2012)

jordan_ said:


> Reflex m. Bit pricey but good shizzz


Thank you, I'll take a look. Very refreshing to be able to talk about other brands!

Sorry for the mega-hijack Yanny!


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Extreme


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2012)

jordan_ said:


> Extreme


Lmao :lol: Absolutely not!


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

reflex one stop is very good M


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Phenix said:


> yanny you are a fine looking man Do you workout a lot pmsl


I do workout a few workouts every now and again, lol


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

yannyboy said:


> I do workout a few workouts every now and again, lol


It starting to show mate keep it up pmsl


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

jordan_ said:


> Extreme


I wouldn't touch any of his stuff anymore


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Phenix said:


> It starting to show mate keep it up pmsl


You can show me how to train in August, lol


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

MichelleD said:


> Thank you, I'll take a look. Very refreshing to be able to talk about other brands!
> 
> Sorry for the mega-hijack Yanny!


No worries M, you're welcome here whenever you like


----------



## Christo23 (May 12, 2012)

Which one of u fcukers wants to be famous then!!!


----------



## Lazyballs (Apr 22, 2012)

Me m8 I wana be famous


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Lookin geat Yanny...best of luck buddy!!


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Lazyballs said:


> Me m8 I wana be famous


I still remember the late night chats on meekys world, me, you, christo and a few others, hilarious times, lol


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

mixerD1 said:


> Lookin geat Yanny...best of luck buddy!!


Cheers mate


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

yannyboy said:


> I still remember the late night chats on meekys world, me, you, christo and a few others, hilarious times, lol


I never see that was it good yanny


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Phenix said:


> I never see that was it good yanny


It was the best times I've ever had on a forum mate, don't think I'll see them days again


----------



## Lazyballs (Apr 22, 2012)

yannyboy said:


> I still remember the late night chats on meekys world, me, you, christo and a few others, hilarious times, lol


Some ****e talked in there m8 think we all doin are bit lol


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Lazyballs said:


> Some ****e talked in there m8 think we all doin are bit lol


I know, we will see who the real mates are now!


----------



## cypssk (Jun 29, 2008)

yannyboy said:


> Going to start my next cycle tomorrow, I've had a good 8 weeks off now


 hi yanny if you dont mind me asking what will you be running an how long for


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

cypssk said:


> hi yanny if you dont mind me asking what will you be running an how long for


Sustanon - 500mg/week

Test Cyp - 500mg/week

Deca - 400mg/week

Growth Hormone - 5iu/day

Arimidex - 1mg EOD

12 week cycle, pharma grade gear, generic growth


----------



## Flamingo (Mar 30, 2012)

Yanny..

You look great mate.

I am 48, what advice can you give me regarding supplements and what I will need to grow better? I curently only take whey powder and diet well. What else would you suggest to push it to your size and level???...... and I've only been training for several months.

Cheers and good luck in the comps


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Flamingo said:


> Yanny..
> 
> You look great mate.
> 
> ...


Well for over the counter supps I take fish oils 4000mg/day and a good multi vit as well as whey protein and possibly creatine

I have taken gear for about 18 months so I'm not a natty

Probably the best advice I can give you is to make sure your diet is in check, I posted my current diet a few pages back, have a look to see what you think, you might be able to adapt it for yourself


----------



## cypssk (Jun 29, 2008)

yannyboy said:


> Sustanon - 500mg/week
> 
> Test Cyp - 500mg/week
> 
> ...


so will you be doing 12 weeks on 12 weeks off


----------



## Flamingo (Mar 30, 2012)

Thanks for that and good luck in the Comp.


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2012)

yannyboy said:


> No worries M, you're welcome here whenever you like


Thanks Yanny. I wonder if any more familiar faces will drop by?! :clap: You-know-who seems to have come back out of his shell all of a sudden lol.


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Whos that ?


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2012)

The root of all evil on that board lol. He'd stayed very quiet over the last few days and now that he's banned everyone, he's back with his superior comments. I just wish they would delete my account so I don't have to keep going on to delete my stuff.


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

MichelleD said:


> The root of all evil on that board lol. He'd stayed very quiet over the last few days and now that he's banned everyone, he's back with his superior comments. I just wish they would delete my account so I don't have to keep going on to delete my stuff.


Would you ever consider going back M, if the situations changed, like if I became a mod, yeah, like that's going to happen, lol


----------



## Fleg (May 27, 2011)

yannyboy said:


> Would you ever consider going back M, if the situations changed, like if I became a mod, yeah, like that's going to happen, lol


Storm in a tea cup mate lol


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

MichelleD said:


> So then, can any of you recommend a good protein powder?! Genuinely, I need a new brand lol.


I still think extreme nutrition is good, But I mainly use PHD. You can get good deals all the time.


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Optimum nutrition I rate highly


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Yeah, I'm switching brands as well for obvious reasons!


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

Yanny don't change brands just to spite Extreme. Change brands if you don't believe in the product. Do you honestly think his stuff is rubbish?


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

doggy said:


> Yanny don't change brands just to spite Extreme. Change brands if you don't believe in the product. Do you honestly think his stuff is rubbish?


I thought it seemed okay but someone in the know said it wasn't too good


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Just done my first 5iu's of growth


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2012)

yannyboy said:


> Would you ever consider going back M, if the situations changed, like if I became a mod, yeah, like that's going to happen, lol


No, not after the parting comment I got from Doug. Even if they finally wise up to you know who, it'll still be his board. Tbh, that chapter of my life is over thank god, so I wouldn't want to go back.


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2012)

doggy said:


> I still think extreme nutrition is good, But I mainly use PHD. You can get good deals all the time.


Thanks doggy


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

MichelleD said:


> No, not after the parting comment I got from Doug. Even if they finally wise up to you know who, it'll still be his board. Tbh, that chapter of my life is over thank god, so I wouldn't want to go back.


Well if you're not going back, then neither am I, all for one.....


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2012)

jordan_ said:


> Optimum nutrition I rate highly


I'll have a look at that too


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

ON is expensive. look on ebay for phd pharma whey HT. 3 tubs for less than £100. thats just whey.


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

It is expensive they sell it in tesco now


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Trained Legs today

*Quads*

Leg Extensions - 4 sets, triple drop on last set

Barbell Squats - 3 sets

Hack Squats - 3 sets

*Hams*

SLDL - 3 sets

Leg Curls - 3 sets

*Calves*

Calf Raises - 4 sets

Completed in an hour, totally fcuked!


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

you need to get some videos up to, plenty of grunting, big man.


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

doggy said:


> you need to get some videos up to, plenty of grunting, big man.


Yeah, where have I heard that before about posting vids, lmfao

If you don't know how to squat then take up tiddlywinks


----------



## Bacon (May 17, 2007)

How are you finding the extra calories now?

Getting used to eating more?


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Bacon said:


> How are you finding the extra calories now?
> 
> Getting used to eating more?


I am now and I've just started my next cycle so all is good


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Shoulders and triceps today,

*Shoulders*

Shoulder Press - 4 sets

Dumbbell Laterals -4 sets

Dumbbell Front Raises -3 sets

Bent Over Raises - 3 sets

Dumbbell Press - 2 sets

*Triceps*

Rope Pushdowns - 4 sets

Skullcrushers - 4 sets

Started new cycle 3 days ago and was 7lbs heavier when I weighed in today, me thinks I might be retaining some water already, lol


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Noo I think it's 7 pound of muscle mate lol


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

jordan_ said:


> Noo I think it's 7 pound of muscle mate lol


Wish it was, lol

It's the growth hormone, got sore wrists as well mate


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

How come you he wore wrists with gh? Lol


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

jordan_ said:


> How come you he wore wrists with gh? Lol


It's one of the sides you can get with growth, shows there must be something in it!


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

yannyboy said:


> It's one of the sides you can get with growth, shows there must be something in it!


Growing pains!! Lol


----------



## Fleg (May 27, 2011)

yannyboy said:


> It's one of the sides you can get with growth, shows there must be something in it!


Any way to counter act that specific side? Must be irritable.


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Fleg said:


> Any way to counter act that specific side? Must be irritable.


Glucosamine sulphate?


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Fleg said:


> Any way to counter act that specific side? Must be irritable.


I'm taking 0.5mg of arimdex but I don't think that's gonna do too much, lol


----------



## Christo23 (May 12, 2012)

Hey mate just read back through yeh the nights of me u n lazy Meeks up chatting late about our women problems was best time I had on mc aswell gutted u all gone cos I like the way the forums layed out but best people have gone now


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Cheers mate, yeah it was a good laugh

Lazy still PM's me and Meeky still texts me so try and pop in over here and keep in touch bud

Hope mc sorts itself out, it was a good website once


----------



## Christo23 (May 12, 2012)

yannyboy said:


> Cheers mate, yeah it was a good laugh
> 
> Lazy still PM's me and Meeky still texts me so try and pop in over here and keep in touch bud
> 
> Hope mc sorts itself out, it was a good website once


Yes definitely mate, was a good place but we all know why it's gone to pot I like the look of your higher volume training I always had opinion harder u work the better results and must admit the whole 2 time a week always seemd odd to me and I can't imagine Arnie got where he did with two times a week and micro plates but maybe he did I don't know lol


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Christo23 said:


> Yes definitely mate, was a good place but we all know why it's gone to pot I like the look of your higher volume training I always had opinion harder u work the better results and must admit the whole 2 time a week always seemd odd to me and I can't imagine Arnie got where he did with two times a week and micro plates but maybe he did I don't know lol


You need to find what works for yourself, not just preach to people like you know who, telling them how to train


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Trained back and traps today

*Back*

One Arm Dumbells Row - 4 sets

Cybex Row Machine - 3 sets

Straight Arm Pulldown supersetted with Wide Grip Pulldown - 4 sets

Bent Over Row - 3 sets

Hammer Pulldown - 3 sets

*Traps*

Upright Row - 3 sets

Dumbell Row - 3 sets

Feeling a little bit stronger now I'm on cycle


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Good workout there yann. How's the cycle going ?


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

jordan_ said:


> Good workout there yann. How's the cycle going ?


Cycles going fine, I put alot of water weight on when I first started it and wrists became really sore with the GH but it's all settling down now


----------



## Bacon (May 17, 2007)

Did you drop the dose down Yanny or did it just sort itself out after a few days?


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Bacon said:


> Did you drop the dose down Yanny or did it just sort itself out after a few days?


No, I kept it the same, must have been my body's first reaction to it


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

*Chest*

Incline Smith - 4 sets

Cybex Press - 3 sets, drop on last set

Pec Dec - 3 sets

Dips - 3 sets

Hammer Press - 3 sets

Cable Crossovers - 3 sets, drop on last set

*Biceps*

Cybex Preacher - 4 sets, drop on last set

Incline Dumbells Curl - 3 sets

Hammer Rope Curl, 3 sets, drop on last set

Kept rests between sets to a minimum and whole workout took just over an hour

Did 30 mins cardio which I'm regretting now, feel shattered!


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Good workout yann. My workout took jut under an hour yesterday


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

jordan_ said:


> Good workout yann. My workout took jut under an hour yesterday


Do you feel the intensity is a lot higher by taking less rest gaps?


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Yes mate so much harder.

But I love it


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

franki3 said:


> Done back today took me 35 mins didn't go to heavy but with less rest so much harder!
> 
> Didn't do any compound lifts either
> 
> ...


Get a journal up Frankieboy, how's the tren going, you haven't been arrested yet, lol


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Ye get one up franki


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

franki3 said:


> I'll just use yours for now lol
> 
> I will do mate!!
> 
> ...


I'm at home watching the footsie, felt fcuked from the workout today, coming in early tomorrow, should be busy with the bus strike

That's okay, just stick it up on mine, glad the tren is working, lol


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

franki3 said:


> Lazy sod lol


Mel's just getting up to make me a coffee and then cooking all my food for tomorrow, pmsl


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

franki3 said:


> My gear just turned up after a fukcin week
> 
> Royal mail recorded delivery sucks!!
> 
> ...


Yeah, I could see the withdrawal symptoms starting, lol


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

franki3 said:


> I'm walking on a thin edge at the mo I could fall at any given time lol


Yes, unfortunately it's all your own doing, lol

Don't worry mate, I'll be there to catch you


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Legs today,

*Hams*

Leg Curl - 4 sets

SLDL(Dumbells) - 4 sets

*Quads*

Leg Extension - 4 sets

One Legged Press - 4 sets

*Calves*

Standing Calf Raise - 4 sets

Completed in 55 mins, going to train hamstrings first for a while to bring them up on par with quads


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

franki3 said:


> Went to see pepper pig at tescos today with kids and one of the dads pushed in front of me.....let's just say he won't wanna see me again in a hurry!


You're a walking time bomb, lmao


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Nice leg workout.

Sldl with dumbells a is a new one


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

jordan_ said:


> Nice leg workout.
> 
> Sldl with dumbells a is a new one


Just means you can get a better stretch without using a block


----------



## Fleg (May 27, 2011)

Nice workout Yan, I was given the impression by someone you aren't so friendly with (lol) that your hamstrings peak like biceps. Are they lagging that much? I've contemplated putting hams first for a while. As I don't feel they're up to par with my quads... SLDL with db is how i tend to go as well do you keep the dumbbells parallel with shins?


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Fleg said:


> Nice workout Yan, I was given the impression by someone you aren't so friendly with (lol) that your hamstrings peak like biceps. Are they lagging that much? I've contemplated putting hams first for a while. As I don't feel they're up to par with my quads... SLDL with db is how i tend to go as well do you keep the dumbbells parallel with shins?


Do you mean the same person that banned me, pmsl

Yes, keep dumbells as close to the shins to put more tension on hams and less on lower back

Hows your training going into PCT?


----------



## Fleg (May 27, 2011)

yannyboy said:


> Do you mean the same person that banned me, pmsl
> 
> Yes, keep dumbells as close to the shins to put more tension on hams and less on lower back
> 
> Hows your training going into PCT?


Yea mate lol! They cant be much disproportional? Though you do have pretty massive quads there!

Good thanks mate, good days and bad days really with low carb as well. I squatted ATG 140 for 3 sets 10 but then come shoulder day I could only press the 40 dbs where's I normally **** heavier.


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Your strength will be a bit up and down in your position mate, just keep at it

Do you know when the next cycle will happen and what was you thinking of running?


----------



## Fleg (May 27, 2011)

Yeah got it all ready lol just can't decide on deca dosage could do 450mg so would look like this

1-6 T bullet 1 ed

1-14 450mg deca

3-14 500mg test enth

1-14 500iu hcg

Only thing is I only have 2 vials of deca atm so to do 14x1.5ml I'd need another vial just for that last 1ml lol.


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Why don't you lower your deca doseage to 400mg then you could run it all the way through without buying another vial???


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Think test should be a bit higher, around the 750 mark, I'm running 400mg of deca but 1g of test


----------



## Fleg (May 27, 2011)

I do have enough test to run 750 and you got a point with 400 their J!


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Upstairs for thinking downstairs for dancing lol


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Your comment about putting on 10lbs in 3 days or something along those lines I don't know exactly what was said. Seem a to be the talk of the town on another forum mate.

I'm assuming it's you as your cycle was mentioned hgh deca and test.


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

jordan_ said:


> Your comment about putting on 10lbs in 3 days or something along those lines I don't know exactly what was said. Seem a to be the talk of the town on another forum mate.
> 
> I'm assuming it's you as your cycle was mentioned hgh deca and test.


Really, bet there was a bit of negative comments flying about, lol


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

They don't know it's you take a look mate.

Thinking of dropping the weight the thread is called


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

There's a new guy on there yG. Thinks he owns the place


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Just read it, yeah, I'm a novice on my first cycle, lol

Cheers for backing me up mate

By the way, I'm actually 13lbs heavier now, lol


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Gone to **** on there now. Cal hasn't posted in ages either lol


----------



## Fleg (May 27, 2011)

Lol don't think it would have been mentioned had it not been brought up. But you didn't brag or claim 10lb of muscle so they're talking bs


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Ye your right I was only evade it was bought up. Tbh meeky should have put them straight


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

A lot of preaching goin on about steroids in there. The forums been **** the last few days


----------



## Fleg (May 27, 2011)

Yeah I just had a look mate. That's why I left the real advice is few and far between.


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

jordan_ said:


> Gone to **** on there now. Cal hasn't posted in ages either lol


Well if Dougie wants somebody to fill Cal's position, he knows where I am, lol


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Fleg said:


> Lol don't think it would have been mentioned had it not been brought up. But you didn't brag or claim 10lb of muscle so they're talking bs


I know, jeez, I know how hard it is to put on 10lbs of pure muscle, lol


----------



## Fleg (May 27, 2011)

Inexperienced people talking trash about gear and posting their google research is what I see


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

This forum is just streets ahead for knowledge on every subject, be it drugs, diet, training or even pulling a bird, lol


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Lmao there's all sorts on here. Oh anyone heard of genesis labs


----------



## Fleg (May 27, 2011)

Sorry mate havent


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

They're going cheap but I've never heard of it


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

do you have a before gear photo YB?


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

cas said:


> do you have a before gear photo YB?


Might have somewhere


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

*Back*

Chins - 2 sets

Dumbell Row - 4 sets

Straight Arm Pulldown - 3 sets

Wide Grip Seated Row - 3 sets

Wide Grip Pulldowns - 3 sets

Bent Over Row - 3 sets

*Traps*

Upright Rows - 3 sets

Shrugs - 3 sets

Completed in 65 mins

Almost 2 weeks into cycle and I'm 13lbs heavier at 230lbs


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Noticing any strength gains yet mate


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

jordan_ said:


> Noticing any strength gains yet mate


Yes, quite a bit!


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

That's good mate. You do realise that won't be 13lbs of muscle  lmao


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

jordan_ said:


> That's good mate. You do realise that won't be 13lbs of muscle  lmao


You don't say, pmsl


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

yannyboy said:


> You don't say, pmsl


hi you good looking ur getting big lol


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Phenix said:


> hi you good looking ur getting big lol


You'll see how big I am when we do this workout in August, lol

Good to see you on UKM mate


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

I was on today Talking about women the thing I know most about pmsl


----------



## Fleg (May 27, 2011)

Phenix said:


> hi you good looking ur getting big lol


There's no such thing


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Phenix said:


> I was on today Talking about women the thing I know most about pmsl


Yes, you've got that subject pretty much covered


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Fleg said:


> There's no such thing


My thoughts exactly, lol


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

yannyboy said:


> Yes, you've got that subject pretty much covered


I am still young learning all the time pmsl


----------



## Christo23 (May 12, 2012)

Hey yanny dropping in to say hey and see your doing good!cal hasn't posted on mc for a while and just checking he's not in your boot lmao! Hey to everyone else aswell


----------



## Christo23 (May 12, 2012)

There's some nob on mc called meeky he thinks he's gods gift to women


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Phenix said:


> I am still young learning all the time pmsl


You're as young as you feel

Do you see that blond girl who competed recently, lol


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

Christo23 said:


> Hey yanny dropping in to say hey and see your doing good!cal hasn't posted on mc for a while and just checking he's not in your boot lmao! Hey to everyone else aswell


I am watching you young one pmsl


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Christo23 said:


> Hey yanny dropping in to say hey and see your doing good!cal hasn't posted on mc for a while and just checking he's not in your boot lmao! Hey to everyone else aswell


Christo, that's a bit naughty, lol

He's probably stuck up a lamppost and nobody will help him down, pmsl


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

yannyboy said:


> You're as young as you feel
> 
> Do you see that blond girl who competed recently, lol


sssssh I am a nice guy on here pmsl


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Christo23 said:


> There's some nob on mc called meeky he thinks he's gods gift to women


Really, what's he like this Meeky, lol


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Phenix said:


> sssssh I am a nice guy on here pmsl


That means no, lol


----------



## Christo23 (May 12, 2012)

yannyboy said:


> Really, what's he like this Meeky, lol


He's a good guy really lol


----------



## Lazyballs (Apr 22, 2012)

Christo23 said:


> He's a good guy really lol


Until u get to know him ask doggy lol


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Me just after Xmas, will stick another one up in about 12 weeks when cycle finishes


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

yannyboy said:


> That means no, lol


May be yes May be no pmsl


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Phenix said:


> May be yes May be no pmsl


Fcuk off, lmao


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Looking Good yann. How woul you say you differ to that pic now


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

jordan_ said:


> Looking Good yann. How woul you say you differ to that pic now


About 15lbs heavier, unfortunately not all muscle, lol


----------



## NoodleArms (Apr 17, 2011)

good luck


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

yannyboy said:


> About 15lbs heavier, unfortunately not all muscle, lol


I am getting bigger now on my bulk now yanny


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Phenix said:


> I am getting bigger now on my bulk now yanny


What target weight are you aiming for?


----------



## Fleg (May 27, 2011)

Dense thick mass there Yan look forward to latest pics!

I'm mm-ing and arhh-ing whether to start up another journal or not...

Pre exhausted legs squatted 20 reppers last tonight. Fcukd.


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

That's the way it goes yanny mate


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Fleg said:


> Dense thick mass there Yan look forward to latest pics!
> 
> I'm mm-ing and arhh-ing whether to start up another journal or not...
> 
> Pre exhausted legs squatted 20 reppers last tonight. Fcukd.


Go on mate, start up a journal again, sure there will be plenty of readers


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

NoodleArms said:


> good luck


Cheers mate


----------



## Fleg (May 27, 2011)

yannyboy said:


> Go on mate, start up a journal again, sure there will be plenty of readers


Spectators maybe yes lol

What to call it...


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

hello boys. what do you two do for cardio when cutting?


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

I like to do stationary bike for cardio, low impact as well, around 120-130 bpm


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Fleg said:


> Spectators maybe yes lol
> 
> What to call it...


Go on, you know you want to, lol

Call it "My Journey To Climbing Lampposts"


----------



## Fleg (May 27, 2011)

doggy said:


> hello boys. what do you two do for cardio when cutting?


HIT cross trainer for me mate


----------



## Fleg (May 27, 2011)

yannyboy said:


> Go on, you know you want to, lol
> 
> Call it "My Journey To Climbing Lampposts"


Lol imagine that

It'd be bent by the time I'm half way up


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Fleg said:


> Lol imagine that
> 
> It'd be bent by the time I'm half way up


Pmsl


----------



## Bacon (May 17, 2007)

Looking good Yanny.

Get a journal up Fleg, might even start one myself in a little while, give you all a laugh!! ;-)


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Bacon said:


> Looking good Yanny.
> 
> Get a journal up Fleg, might even start one myself in a little while, give you all a laugh!! ;-)


Cheers Rasher, lol

Yeah, get a journal up mate


----------



## Lazyballs (Apr 22, 2012)

Fleg said:


> Spectators maybe yes lol
> 
> What to call it...


Ur last one was gr8 info and insight and you progress was gr8 m8 I was more of a spectator pmsl

Yanny ur one is good 2 m8 even better now there is something to aim for


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Lazyballs said:


> Ur last one was gr8 info and insight and you progress was gr8 m8 I was more of a spectator pmsl
> 
> Yanny ur one is good 2 m8 even better now there is something to aim for


Cheers mate, hopefully next year I can don the budgie smugglers and creosote and step on stage, lol


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Get the journals up. Go on fleg continue your old one on here


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

*Chest*

Incline bench press - 4 sets

Flyes - 4 sets

Dips - 3 sets

Flat bench press - 3 sets

Cable crossovers - 3 sets

*Biceps*

Incline dumbell curl - 4 sets

Preacher curl - 4 sets

Don't think the drink last night helped too much today, lol

Strength down slightly today through lack of carbs yesterday, training legs tomorrow so hopefully back to normal


----------



## Lazyballs (Apr 22, 2012)

Beer yanny yummy . Good work out Yanny m8 just out of gym and mine was the same flat .incline .wide grip Dips . Cable crossover . Incline db curls standing wide grip z bar curls . Low cable curls feeling good myself . Legs and shoulders last nite after wrk .

Do u think there is much diffrance in a wider grip dip m8


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Lazyballs said:


> Beer yanny yummy . Good work out Yanny m8 just out of gym and mine was the same flat .incline .wide grip Dips . Cable crossover . Incline db curls standing wide grip z bar curls . Low cable curls feeling good myself . Legs and shoulders last nite after wrk .
> 
> Do u think there is much diffrance in a wider grip dip m8


Yeah, went for drink for my wife's friend birthday, the football fan, lol

Glad to see your training is going well T

You don't want to dip too narrow as it throws to much on triceps, also good to lean forward when dipping for chest


----------



## Lazyballs (Apr 22, 2012)

Wat u think of adding var into my test cycle m8 where would I run it till week test week 1/10 or 1/12 . var 7/12 or 7/14 pct starts nx day after would that be rite m8

Yea m8 I lean forward but when I was doin dips I was geting cramps in my legs lol must be frm hitin them hard last nite . Rest now for a day or 2 as I done back and tris tues . So that's my 3day split done lol


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

I'd just run the test, keep it simple mate

What PCT are you going to run?


----------



## Lazyballs (Apr 22, 2012)

I'm on adex had to up it from eod to 1ed feel better bp and that settled have Clomid and novla m8

Clomid 100-50-50-50

Novla 40-20-20-20

Or keep it low

Wat u suggest m8


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

I'm Running adex EOD at the mo

I'm going to run nolva and clomid as well

Don't know what the dosages are going to be as I haven't run pct for over 2 years, lol


----------



## Lazyballs (Apr 22, 2012)

When I researched on here understanding pct it's a pct sticky m8 the guy hackskii knows his sh it m8


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Yeah, there are some knowledgeable guys on here

You out tonight mate?


----------



## Lazyballs (Apr 22, 2012)

Na m8 was wrkin my last contracted sat n1 prob a movie me the Mississ and maybe a meal on way home . Have 2 pints of coors be a good boy m8 .

Can I change frm 1ml twice a week to 2mil 1s or just keep it the same m8 as I'm week 7 nx week


----------



## Lazyballs (Apr 22, 2012)

yannyboy said:


> Yeah, there are some knowledgeable guys on here
> 
> You out tonight mate?


There is a lot on here m8 including ur self u have capped me rite m8 frm start till now


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Lazyballs said:


> Na m8 was wrkin my last contracted sat n1 prob a movie me the Mississ and maybe a meal on way home . Have 2 pints of coors be a good boy m8 .
> 
> Can I change frm 1ml twice a week to 2mil 1s or just keep it the same m8 as I'm week 7 nx week


Better to do 2x1ml, keeps levels slightly more stable


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Lazyballs said:


> There is a lot on here m8 including ur self u have capped me rite m8 frm start till now


Cheers buddy, as a cab driver I know knowledge is power, lol


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Trained legs this morning :crying:

*Hams*

Leg curl - 3 sets

SLDL(dumbells) - 3 sets

*Quads*

Leg extensions - 3 sets

Squats - 3 sets

*Calves*

Standing calf raise - 3 sets

Kept all sets around 20 reps today, felt a bit queezy after the squats, lol


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2012)

Looks like a killer legs session!

I apologise now for the hijack Yanny 

Just had my induction, followed by a short workout at my CrossFit gym today and it was amazing! So many new strength moves: overhead squats, cleans, deadlifts from THE FLOOR!!! (not Cal's teensy partial nonsense) and loads of others I have forgotten the names of lol. It was so much fun and my shoulders are on fire now. The instructor guy said I'd be a good candidate for their CrossFit team competitions because he thinks I'm strong :thumb: So, so, so excited to see where this takes me :clap: Talked a bit about diet too, which isn't too different from what I'm doing now, but a few less carbs and way more fat. I really think I've found my niche now as all of this feels "right"


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Hijack the thread whenever you like M

Really pleased you enjoyed the cross fit, if it suits you better and you enjoy it then that's perfect

Keep us updated M

P.S. I've spoke to Frank and everything's good with him


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

yannyboy said:



> I'm Running adex EOD at the mo
> 
> I'm going to run nolva and clomid as well
> 
> Don't know what the dosages are going to be as I haven't run pct for over 2 years, lol


did youre nuts recover themselves recently when you were off?


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

doggy said:


> did youre nuts recover themselves recently when you were off?


Didn't crash as much as I thought I would

Back on now so everything's fine now


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

did they not shrink a good bit when you were on for 2 years solid?


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

No, not really but they were quite small to start with, pmsl


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Hope M's not reading this, lol


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2012)

yannyboy said:


> Hope M's not reading this, lol


Lol, hi!


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2012)

yannyboy said:


> Hijack the thread whenever you like M
> 
> Really pleased you enjoyed the cross fit, if it suits you better and you enjoy it then that's perfect
> 
> ...


Thanks yanny 

Glad he's ok


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

yanny you could have pmd me that.


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

doggy said:


> yanny you could have pmd me that.


Not sure it matters on this forum

After speaking to another member called Uriel, I've realised anything goes, lol


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

My nuts are ok use junkies pmsl


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Phenix said:


> My nuts are ok use junkies pmsl


After reading some of your posts on that other [email protected] forum, I thought you had no boll0x, pmsl


----------



## Fleg (May 27, 2011)

Nice leg session there Yanny! Hows diet, have you added in the additional calories yet? How often are you cheating?

Lazy - PCT looks spot on mate! HCG will obv be a great addition but thats down to you...

M - Sounds awesome glad you found something to get stuck in to!!


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Yeah, bumped calories up to around 5000 now, only cheating on Saturday and Sunday for one meal only


----------



## Christo23 (May 12, 2012)

Watch football tonight? Was bloody boring Spain are too good! Hope u all good


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Christo23 said:


> Watch football tonight? Was bloody boring Spain are too good! Hope u all good


Yeah, Spain were the better team


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

*Shoulders*

Cybex shoulder press - 4 sets

Side laterals - 4 sets

Cable front raise - 3 sets

Upright rows - 3 sets

Barbell shrugs - 3 sets

*Triceps*

Pushdown - 4 sets

Cybex tricep machine - 4 sets

All completed in 50 mins


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Might finish updating this journal, losing interest in it, might just post some [email protected] in the POF threads instead, lol


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

yannyboy said:


> Might finish updating this journal, losing interest in it, might just post some [email protected] in the POF threads instead, lol


The Pof thread is now dead cos I got into another argument lol


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Kaywoodham said:


> The Pof thread is now dead cos I got into another argument lol


FFS Kay, you troublemaker, lol


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

yannyboy said:


> FFS Kay, you troublemaker, lol


I seem to attract these things. Lol


----------



## Leigh (Jun 13, 2012)

Kaywoodham said:


> I seem to attract these things. Lol


Aww don't beat yourself up though, it wasn't really you. Uriel gets the credit.


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Kaywoodham said:


> I seem to attract these things. Lol


You have had a few disputes with a few members, oh well, sh1t happens, lol

They probably secretly fancy you, lol


----------



## Fleg (May 27, 2011)

yannyboy said:


> You have had a few disputes with a few members, oh well, sh1t happens, lol
> 
> They probably secretly fancy you, lol


Hahaha I'm 100% sure many do.

Don't give the journal up Yan! I follow it (one of only I do these days forums do my nut in a bit now)


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Fleg said:


> Hahaha I'm 100% sure many do.
> 
> Don't give the journal up Yan! I follow it (one of only I do these days forums do my nut in a bit now)


Maybe I'll keep it going, I'll see

Back on the gear and my life is falling apart again, pmsl


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Leigh L said:


> Aww don't beat yourself up though, it wasn't really you. Uriel gets the credit.


I wouldn't ever start anything, but I do bite when someone digs at me that's all just because I see no need for it when I wouldn't dig at anyone else.

And yanny, maybe don't go wandering onto other 'forums' when u r back on the Roids eh?


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Kaywoodham said:


> I wouldn't ever start anything, but I do bite when someone digs at me that's all just because I see no need for it when I wouldn't dig at anyone else.
> 
> And yanny, maybe don't go wandering onto other 'forums' when u r back on the Roids eh?


You're always going to get confrontation at some point on these forums, need to ignore things at times, isn't always easy to do that

Facebook and UKM is my limit these days, lol


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

yannyboy said:


> You're always going to get confrontation at some point on these forums, need to ignore things at times, isn't always easy to do that
> 
> Facebook and UKM is my limit these days, lol


Does your wife still check out your history? She could find the shocking truth out your are actually as bent as a 5 bob note if you aren't careful lol


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

yannyboy said:


> You're always going to get confrontation at some point on these forums, need to ignore things at times, isn't always easy to do that
> 
> Facebook and UKM is my limit these days, lol


How it going you big smooothy mate


----------



## Fleg (May 27, 2011)

Lol don't let the gear grip your emotions big fella.

My mates got some growth. It's expiry was 2011. What you reckon would it be ok? Not for me btw.


----------



## Fleg (May 27, 2011)

Frankiiibwoy!!


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Kaywoodham said:


> Does your wife still check out your history? She could find the shocking truth out your are actually as bent as a 5 bob note if you aren't careful lol


And, lol


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Phenix said:


> How it going you big smooothy mate


Fine mate, how's things?


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Fleg said:


> Lol don't let the gear grip your emotions big fella.
> 
> My mates got some growth. It's expiry was 2011. What you reckon would it be ok? Not for me btw.


I'd take it, lol


----------



## Fleg (May 27, 2011)

I'll tell him! Cheers guys.he got the box out yesterday showing me. I think he wanted me to take them or something! Screw that at 24! Maybe in my 30s lol.


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Fleg said:


> I'll tell him! Cheers guys.he got the box out yesterday showing me. I think he wanted me to take them or something! Screw that at 24! Maybe in my 30s lol.


Okay, don't remind me, I'm an old codger


----------



## Bacon (May 17, 2007)

Yanny would you say you've noticed a difference doing Pharma grade gear compared to UGL stuff or too early to say?

Oh & glad to see your still alive Franki!! Lol


----------



## Bacon (May 17, 2007)

All good, fcuking sick of dieting but there you go!! Lol


----------



## Bacon (May 17, 2007)

It's not what I eat that bothers me, it's how little of it there is!! Lol

Training on a calorie deficit and low carbs is hard fcuking work.

I've never had a problem eating enough, hence why I have to diet so hard now!! Pmsl


----------



## Bacon (May 17, 2007)

At the moment about 14st 4 and I'm 5 ft 11


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Bacon said:


> Yanny would you say you've noticed a difference doing Pharma grade gear compared to UGL stuff or too early to say?
> 
> Oh & glad to see your still alive Franki!! Lol


I'll try and use pharma from now on, making some good gains 3 weeks into this cycle


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Bacon said:


> At the moment about 14st 4 and I'm 5 ft 11


How much weight do you feel you need to lose Bacon?


----------



## Bacon (May 17, 2007)

I don't really know mate, i'm about 18% body fat at the mo so as much as it takes me to get that down to around 14% or under.


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

franki3 said:


> Dieting yuk lol
> 
> I think I'd be much betta if I could stick to something just love my food to much
> 
> ...


You eat enough p*ssy, lol


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Bacon said:


> I don't really know mate, i'm about 18% body fat at the mo so as much as it takes me to get that down to around 14% or under.


Just keep at it mate


----------



## Bacon (May 17, 2007)

yannyboy said:


> Just keep at it mate


I shall mate, no fear of that, it's going very well, just getting imaptient!! lol


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Bacon said:


> I shall mate, no fear of that, it's going very well, just getting imaptient!! lol


It's a marathon, not a sprint

How's the training going?


----------



## Bacon (May 17, 2007)

It's all good mate, been doing full body 3 times a week but toying with going onto body parts split.

As the weights have gone up its getting harder to recover between workouts.


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Bacon said:


> It's all good mate, been doing full body 3 times a week but toying with going onto body parts split.
> 
> As the weights have gone up its getting harder to recover between workouts.


If you're not recovering then you should definitely consider a split, you're obviously training harder now

I'm training each bodypart every 8-9 days now!


----------



## Bacon (May 17, 2007)

Yep, that's what I was thinking.

Will probably split it over 4 days as I prefer training legs on their own.


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

I split mine 4 ways as well, I use the Dorian Yates Blood and Guts split


----------



## Bacon (May 17, 2007)

Looks good (I looked it up  )

I will end up doing something along those lines.


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Why don't you start a journal, especially when you go onto the 4 way split?


----------



## Bacon (May 17, 2007)

Holiday in a couple of weeks, will switch to 4 day split when I get back and may even start a journal if I'm feeling brave enough to put pics up!!


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

franki3 said:


> I'm away next week time to get this bad boy body on the beach lol


Where's it this time?


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

franki3 said:


> Denia in Spain
> 
> My body needs a rest lol


A rest from what, lol


----------



## Roadrunner1 (May 26, 2012)

Alright big guy's & gals, what's the crack.

My fecking broadband went down on the 13th of last month and just got it back on today. So it's catchup time.


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Roadrunner1 said:


> Alright big guy's & gals, what's the crack.
> 
> My fecking broadband went down on the 13th of last month and just got it back on today. So it's catchup time.


Well me and Frank are still married, the flat share is on hold, lol

No, I'm back on gear and making nice gains


----------



## Fleg (May 27, 2011)

Heyup RR how's it going!?


----------



## Roadrunner1 (May 26, 2012)

Hi everyone i'm still trying to catch up on who has been banned from the other side.

I can see that the mad man is loose again with his crazy ideas.

Going to work my shoulders now as they look like bits of cotton with knots in them lol.


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Well I'm definitely banned, lol


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Yannys new name is yanny the fanny manny too.


----------



## Fleg (May 27, 2011)

I saw some sort of competition goin on. Let it be lol. I like to go by my own experience with training and diet and make my own mistakes. Wouldn't have someone I don't know dictate it for me no ways!

How has trainin been RR?

Kay, thts terrible lol.


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

Roadrunner1 said:


> Hi everyone i'm still trying to catch up on who has been banned from the other side.
> 
> I can see that the mad man is loose again with his crazy ideas.
> 
> Going to work my shoulders now as they look like bits of cotton with knots in them lol.


are you not signing up then for team rocky rr?


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Fleg said:


> I saw some sort of competition goin on. Let it be lol. I like to go by my own experience with training and diet and make my own mistakes. Wouldn't have someone I don't know dictate it for me no ways!
> 
> How has trainin been RR?
> 
> Kay, thts terrible lol.


Fleg it wasn't me who made it up blame uncle uriel


----------



## Fleg (May 27, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> Fleg it wasn't me who made it up blame uncle uriel


Well uncle? uriel, if you read this lol.


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Don't knock uncle Uriel, lol


----------



## Fleg (May 27, 2011)

doggy said:


> are you not signing up then for team rocky rr?


Are you doggy?


----------



## Roadrunner1 (May 26, 2012)

doggy said:


> are you not signing up then for team rocky rr?


I'd rather stick hot pins in my eye's.


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

Roadrunner1 said:


> I'd rather stick hot pins in my eye's.


lol. lets hope it doesnt come to that.

what about summer slam? whos attending that?


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

doggy said:


> lol. lets hope it doesnt come to that.
> 
> what about summer slam? whos attending that?


My invite was lost in the post, lol


----------



## Roadrunner1 (May 26, 2012)

Fleg said:


> I saw some sort of competition going on. Let it be lol. I like to go by my own experience with training and diet and make my own mistakes. Wouldn't have someone I don't know dictate it for me no ways!
> 
> How has trainin been RR?
> 
> Kay, thts terrible lol.


Training has been fecked up by my Endo. I got a letter from him saying i had not had any checks for my TRT so i should go to mt Doctor bloods. So my test cycle had to end at week 6 to let my levels drop. To be honest I have hardly seen any gains from it maybe

5k on bench and 5k on squats, so i'm not a happy bunny right now. My weight has stayed at 226lb throughout.


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

yannyboy said:


> Don't knock uncle Uriel, lol


He's coming back to the uk today and will put a finger up your bum he said lol


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Kaywoodham said:


> He's coming back to the uk today and will put a finger up your bum he said lol


What a fcuking laugh it would be down the pub with Uriel


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

yannyboy said:


> What a fcuking laugh it would be down the pub with Uriel


Probably end up arrested tbf lol


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

I was arrested once I don't want it happening again lol


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Kaywoodham said:


> Probably end up arrested tbf lol


I'm going out with Franki tomorrow so I won't speak too soon, lol


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Kaywoodham said:


> I was arrested once I don't want it happening again lol


For what?


----------



## Fleg (May 27, 2011)

I need to get down south and show you how us northerners do it.

The language barrier might be an issue lol.


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Fleg said:


> I need to get down south and show you how us northerners do it.
> 
> The language barrier might be an issue lol.


Let's meet up for a workout


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

yannyboy said:


> For what?


Drunk and disorderly. Years ago but I wasn't that drunk. My ex was smashed and having emotional issues about going to Afghanistan, started a row punched through a window, ripped my shirt..which is actually quite funny looking back lol... Then the police came told us we could go home but was just being one of them policeman with a real bad attitude so I swore at him  lesson learnt lol


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

franki3 said:


> We have this drink down here called champagne have you heard about it or tried it


Lmfao


----------



## Fleg (May 27, 2011)

yannyboy said:


> Let's meet up for a workout


Yeah I wanna hit muscle works with you n frank! May come down in next few months. Counting on having a project down there lol, though my uncle says I'm welcome to stay. He lives about 30 min bus ride to centre.


----------



## Fleg (May 27, 2011)

franki3 said:


> We have this drink down here called champagne have you heard about it or tried it


Champagne?

We have this drink up here called a mucky pint and your having one! Lol


----------



## Fleg (May 27, 2011)

franki3 said:


> Lol


Pmsl

I guess you don't know what one is?

It's whatever I want it to be, pint sized lol


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Fleg said:


> Yeah I wanna hit muscle works with you n frank! May come down in next few months. Counting on having a project down there lol, though my uncle says I'm welcome to stay. He lives about 30 min bus ride to centre.


Let us know, I'll be up for it

Maybe we can hit the town later


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

yannyboy said:


> Let us know, I'll be up for it
> 
> Maybe we can hit the town later


You should all just come and stay in Wales. Make a new tv programme and send it to MTV 'uk m shore'


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Kaywoodham said:


> You should all just come and stay in Wales. Make a new tv programme and send it to MTV 'uk m shore'


More like the playboy channel, lol


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

yannyboy said:


> More like the playboy channel, lol


Even better with us 'stunnas' make loads more money


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Kaywoodham said:


> Even better with us 'stunnas' make loads more money


I quite fancied a career in porn, lol


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

yannyboy said:


> I quite fancied a career in porn, lol


I can see the headlines already 'yanny the fanny manny, London cabby turned xxx pornstar'


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Kaywoodham said:


> I can see the headlines already 'yanny the fanny manny, London cabby turned xxx pornstar'


What would be your headline, lol


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

'girl in wheelchair' lolll


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Kaywoodham said:


> 'girl in wheelchair' lolll


Are you sure, lol


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Kaywoodham said:


> 'girl in wheelchair' lolll


I wouldn't go that hard on you, pmsl


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

franki3 said:


> You betta get some more flowers lol


I just spat my coffee out, pmsl


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Lmao maybe I should tone down my responses lol


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Kaywoodham said:


> Lmao maybe I should tone down my responses lol


Is that actually possible, lol


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

yannyboy said:


> Is that actually possible, lol


No way lol


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Right, so let's all hit Muscleworks in the next few months


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Kaywoodham said:


> No way lol


Fcuking wheelchair, what are you like Kay, pmsl


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

yannyboy said:


> Fcuking wheelchair, what are you like Kay, pmsl


I wasn't blaming it on u guys either lol.


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Kaywoodham said:


> I wasn't blaming it on u guys either lol.


Who was you blaming it on then, lol


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

franki3 said:


> Yanny will be in a fukcing wheelchair tommorrow drinking his protein shake intravenously
> 
> Pmsl


Don't joke about things like that, lol


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Unfortunately I have a 3 yr old and a big dribbly dog to look after lol


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Kaywoodham said:


> Unfortunately I have a 3 yr old and a big dribbly dog to look after lol


Gotta put your family first


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

yannyboy said:


> Gotta put your family first


Exactly why is should be Wales instead lol


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Last night for me tonight, going out with Frankiboy tomorrow for my wife's friends birthday celebration

Please behave Frank, lol


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Kaywoodham said:


> Exactly why is should be Wales instead lol


Whats the nightlife like in Wales.


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

It's good, well Cardiff is, Barry is shocking and I've not been anywhere else lol


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Kaywoodham said:


> It's good, well Cardiff is, Barry is shocking and I've not been anywhere else lol


Okay, Cardiff it is then, lol


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Yesssss I always get my own way haha


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Kaywoodham said:


> Yesssss I always get my own way haha


Do you get your own way with everything, lol


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

yannyboy said:


> Do you get your own way with everything, lol


If I did life would b much easier lol


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Kaywoodham said:


> If I did life would b much easier lol


Yes, life is give and take, or giving and receiving, lol


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

franki3 said:


> Wot you mean behave??


Well at least try, I'm starting to feel sorry for Kelly, pmsl


----------



## Fleg (May 27, 2011)

Muscle works - ill let you know when I can make it down! Sorry was just smashing my drums to pieces. Got caught speeding, again. Fcukers!!


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Fleg said:


> Muscle works - ill let you know when I can make it down! Sorry was just smashing my drums to pieces. Got caught speeding, again. Fcukers!!


Big drummer boy

I've only got 3 points at the mo, lol

Let us know, will be a giggle


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2012)

Hi all! :thumb:


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

MichelleD said:


> Hi all! :thumb:


M, glad you dropped in, how's things?


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Fleg said:


> Muscle works - ill let you know when I can make it down! Sorry was just smashing my drums to pieces. Got caught speeding, again. Fcukers!!


Try not to speed then. Lol.

Yanny - do u like giving or recieving? Ha


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2012)

yannyboy said:


> M, glad you dropped in, how's things?


Great thank you! Just had a brilliant CF session tonight. Fastest time out of all the women today. I'm addicted lol.

Loving the new avi


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Kaywoodham said:


> Try not to speed then. Lol.
> 
> Yanny - do u like giving or recieving? Ha


Whatever you want me to do Kay, lol


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

yannyboy said:


> Whatever you want me to do Kay, lol


Giving.

I love presents. Expensive ones. A Rolex will do


----------



## Fleg (May 27, 2011)

yannyboy said:


> Big drummer boy
> 
> I've only got 3 points at the mo, lol
> 
> Let us know, will be a giggle


I've got 6 lol so not good!

I shall mate!

And hi M! I'll email you back laters  sounds like its goin well!


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

MichelleD said:


> Great thank you! Just had a brilliant CF session tonight. Fastest time out of all the women today. I'm addicted lol.
> 
> Loving the new avi


Glad the crossfit is going well

Thanks M, can't remember where the avi photo was taken, pmsl


----------



## Fleg (May 27, 2011)

M should defo come to muscle works with us


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Kaywoodham said:


> Giving.
> 
> I love presents. Expensive ones. A Rolex will do


You must think cab drivers are rolling in it, lol


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2012)

Fleg said:


> M should defo come to muscle works with us


Definitely! I'd love to :thumb:


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Fleg said:


> M should defo come to muscle works with us


C'mon M


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

yannyboy said:


> You must think cab drivers are rolling in it, lol


Worth a try ha


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2012)

yannyboy said:


> Glad the crossfit is going well
> 
> Thanks M, can't remember where the avi photo was taken, pmsl


Oh my god! Was it the one from the crazy person's house? Just like mine lol


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

franki3 said:


> We are lol


Franki u r so gorgeous


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

franki3 said:


> We are lol


Oh yeah, pmsl


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

MichelleD said:


> Oh my god! Was it the one from the crazy person's house? Just like mine lol


Yep, pmsl


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

franki3 said:


> And I know lol


Well I fancy you Frank


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

yannyboy said:


> I wouldn't go that hard on you, pmsl


I would.


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2012)

yannyboy said:


> Yep, pmsl


Are you still on his website?


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

doggy said:


> I would.


You animal


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

MichelleD said:


> Are you still on his website?


Not sure, are you?


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2012)

yannyboy said:


> Not sure, are you?


No, I told him to take all my pics and vids off. Like I want to be an advert for him lol.

Hi Frank :thumb:


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

MichelleD said:


> No, I told him to take all my pics and vids off. Like I want to be an advert for him lol.
> 
> Hi Frank :thumb:


Yeah, exactly, lol

I will look forward to training with you at Muscleworks


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

MichelleD said:


> No, I told him to take all my pics and vids off. Like I want to be an advert for him lol.
> 
> Hi Frank :thumb:


Just as well I took a copy then pmsl


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2012)

yannyboy said:


> Yeah, exactly, lol
> 
> I will look forward to training with you at Muscleworks


Just let me know when.

Right, I'm off to rest my aching muscles lol. Speak soon


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2012)

Phenix said:


> Just as well I took a copy then pmsl


That made me laugh!


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

MichelleD said:


> Just let me know when.
> 
> Right, I'm off to rest my aching muscles lol. Speak soon


Speak later M


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Think Kay's gone to watch TOWIE, lol


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

yasas yanni!


----------



## Fleg (May 27, 2011)

You mean yamas? Lol


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

franki3 said:


> Maybe she wants me instead told ya I was crap with women lol


See who pulls first tomorrow then, lol


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Fleg said:


> You mean yamas? Lol


lol no yasas


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Loveleelady said:


> yasas yanni!


How's it going LL?


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Loveleelady said:


> lol no yasas


Don't you start as well, lol


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

franki3 said:


> Maybe she wants me instead told ya I was crap with women lol


No, you just said you was loaded, lol


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

thats class yannis you started your journey - mega exciting

id say wudnt be much body buildin in greece these days wiv the economics they wudnt be able to afford the protein


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

I don't watch that towie ****! Unfortunately I have a couple of female friends that don't stop talking when they get on the phone do I've been stuck on that for a while lol.

Frank why do u need a mate of mine what's wrong with me lol


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Kaywoodham said:


> I don't watch that towie ****! Unfortunately I have a couple of female friends that don't stop talking when they get on the phone do I've been stuck on that for a while lol.
> 
> Frank why do u need a mate of mine what's wrong with me lol


Okay, I'll need a mate then, lol


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Nothing wrong with sharing yanny


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Kaywoodham said:


> Nothing wrong with sharing yanny


Sharing what?


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Well u don't need a friend lol


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Kaywoodham said:


> Well u don't need a friend lol


Kay, lol


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

I think Frank has gone, probably feels used, lol


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Fcuk me, everyone's gone, pmsl


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Time for beddy byes, training back later on today


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Ahhh poor yanny we left u alllll alloooone lol


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

We want pics and videos lol


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

franki3 said:


> Pics of wot tho


Every base lol


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

franki3 said:


> Wot you mean by every base??


Each position u get to lol


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Just charging the camcorder up now, lol


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

yannyboy said:


> Just charging the camcorder up now, lol


Good boy yanny


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Told you, I should have gone into porn, lol


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

New pic from Toney Freeman on fb, looks superb


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

He is massive!!


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Kaywoodham said:


> He is massive!!


Yeah, top pro, in his 40's as well!!


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Yanny what u up to today then


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Kaywoodham said:


> Yanny what u up to today then


Gym soon, training back then down pub later with Franki and a few others

What you you up to Kay?


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

yannyboy said:


> Gym soon, training back then down pub later with Franki and a few others
> 
> What you you up to Kay?


Well so far my day has involved McDonald's, cold and flu tablets and this



I'm now off to a hair place with my hairdresser mate who's transforming my colour later... Boring apart from the Krispy kremes


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Kaywoodham said:


> Well so far my day has involved McDonald's, cold and flu tablets and this
> 
> View attachment 88111
> 
> ...


Aww, lovely pic of the little 'un

Hmmm, Krispy Kremes, lovely

If you lived nearer Kay, I'd invite you down the pub as well, lol


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

yannyboy said:


> Aww, lovely pic of the little 'un
> 
> Hmmm, Krispy Kremes, lovely
> 
> If you lived nearer Kay, I'd invite you down the pub as well, lol


There's one thing not nice about kaywoodham... She's an ****hole with a drink in her lol


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Kaywoodham said:


> There's one thing not nice about kaywoodham... She's an ****hole with a drink in her lol


Cokes for you then, lol


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

yannyboy said:


> Cokes for you then, lol


Ah I'm fine with a bit of coke in me at the same time gives me balance lol


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Not that I do that **** anymore just saying lol


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

yo yo yo Yanny boYYyyeeee

Yanny the Tranny - found you


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Uriel said:


> yo yo yo Yanny boYYyyeeee
> 
> Yanny the Tranny - found you


Haha, welcome aboard, lol


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Kaywoodham said:


> Not that I do that **** anymore just saying lol


We believe you Kay


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

yannyboy said:


> We believe you Kay


Good girl I am


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Kaywoodham said:


> Good girl I am


Not with me you wouldn't, lol


----------



## Fleg (May 27, 2011)

Yanny I'm on 180g carbs 3000 cals 30g fats at the mo. I've dropped about 20lb!!! 20 frickin pound! Of water / fat, waist is down etc. but over the past almost 2 weeks I've lost about 1/2lb, it's slowing down. Could it be time to up cals, or cycle them a little? I'll post a pic up later of progress in my thread coz scales are fcuking with my mind lol.


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

It will slow down, last time I dieted, towards the end I dropped my carbs to below 100g, I was on tren though to preserve muscle mass

Very hard dieting naturally mate!


----------



## Fleg (May 27, 2011)

How were you spacing your carbs through the day? To lose the 80g carbs would see me lose around 500cals...


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Obviously carbs first thing in the morning and around workouts are most important

How often do you have cheat meals?


----------



## Fleg (May 27, 2011)

Once a week I have a cheat day which normally ends up the usual clean eating until Sunday dinner! Other than that same day in day out mate. Couldn't do it without Sunday dinner to look forward to.

Maybe I should take carbs away at night and swap for fats.. That way maintain the cals but drop the carbs to 130/140g?


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Yeah, give it a try

You definitely need that cheat day, eat lots to mess your metabolism up!


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

I've had McDonald's today Krispy kremes now waiting on KFC yesssss


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Kaywoodham said:


> I've had McDonald's today Krispy kremes now waiting on KFC yesssss


Sounds just a perfect day, save some for me, lol


----------



## Bacon (May 17, 2007)

Fcuk me that's a cheat & a half Kay!! Lol


----------



## Fleg (May 27, 2011)

franki3 said:


> Cheat day should be just that not a cheat meal!!


So go mental your saying? I can do that lol. I always feel bad that's my prob!!


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

I've got another 8 krispy kremes to go aswell. Eff having one cheat meal.

Ah thanks franki 

And yanny sorry it was gone before u asked lol


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Kaywoodham said:


> I've got another 8 krispy kremes to go aswell. Eff having one cheat meal.
> 
> Ah thanks franki
> 
> And yanny sorry it was gone before u asked lol


I'll remember that Kay, lol


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

.


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Ah Trudie just said hello to him aswell lol


----------



## Fleg (May 27, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> I've got another 8 krispy kremes to go aswell. Eff having one cheat meal.
> 
> Ah thanks franki
> 
> And yanny sorry it was gone before u asked lol


I'd kill for 8 Krispy kremes! Closest place I can get them is 40 miles!


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Fleg (May 27, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> View attachment 88133
> 
> 
> Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


I would defo take the sprinkly one


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2012)

Fleg said:


> I would defo take the sprinkly one


I'm sure I read the word scales written by you lol! No scales remember  Up the fat and drop the carbs - it's really working for me and my energy levels have remained constant.


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

What this one?


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

Fleg said:


> I would defo take the sprinkly one


I am a cheat hour now, I can eat any thing in that hour


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2012)

yannyboy said:


> That's it, me and Frank are out of here, pub here we come


Have fun! :beer:


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

MichelleD said:


> I'm sure I read the word scales written by you lol! No scales remember  Up the fat and drop the carbs - it's really working for me and my energy levels have remained constant.


This is what I'm starting Monday sounds good to me!


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2012)

Phenix said:


> I am a cheat hour now, I can eat any thing in that hour


Hi Phenix. How's things?


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2012)

Kaywoodham said:


> This is what I'm starting Monday sounds good to me!


It's great - the choice of food is so much better and all my sweet cravings have gone. Good luck with it


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

MichelleD said:


> Hi Phenix. How's things?


Good coming along nice M and still enjoy my self. For me that the most important


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2012)

Phenix said:


> Good coming along nice M and still enjoy my self. For me that the most important


That's good to hear :thumb:


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

MichelleD said:


> It's great - the choice of food is so much better and all my sweet cravings have gone. Good luck with it


Thanks michelle


----------



## Fleg (May 27, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> What this one?
> 
> View attachment 88134


Lol.. Mother fcuker! Right I'm off for a drive haha


----------



## Fleg (May 27, 2011)

MichelleD said:


> I'm sure I read the word scales written by you lol! No scales remember  Up the fat and drop the carbs - it's really working for me and my energy levels have remained constant.


I know M lol but I had to see how much water and fat I lost!!! Are your abs out yet?


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2012)

Fleg said:


> I know M lol but I had to see how much water and fat I lost!!! Are your abs out yet?


Top 4 are peeking out. Still got a little way to go for the bottom ones lol. Eating this way is so much yummier


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

Kaywoodham said:


> Thanks michelle


Use all run away and lift me the mass on P.O.F


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Fleg said:


> Lol.. Mother fcuker! Right I'm off for a drive haha


Mwahahahaha


----------



## Fleg (May 27, 2011)

MichelleD said:


> Top 4 are peeking out. Still got a little way to go for the bottom ones lol. Eating this way is so much yummier


Wow bet your looking awesome! Won't take long now M! You still a cardio addict?


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2012)

Fleg said:


> Wow bet your looking awesome! Won't take long now M! You still a cardio addict?


I don't need to be with the CrossFit. The cardio is in with it so 4 CF sessions a week plus a run or a skipping session or the like is my lot. I would go 5 days, but my arms and shoulders get really tired so I can't lift as much. No more ridiculously long sessions on my no longer beloved airwalker lol. Just tried to take a couple of ab pics to show you, but they're not good lol. If I get one, I'll put it up.


----------



## Fleg (May 27, 2011)

By the way M search my email adress on Facebook and you got me


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

What's ur email lol


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2012)

Fleg said:


> By the way M search my email adress on Facebook and you got me


Found you


----------



## Fleg (May 27, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> What's ur email lol


I'll rep you it.


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2012)

I'll have to switch my perception of your accent!


----------



## Fleg (May 27, 2011)

Lol how do you mean


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2012)

Fleg said:


> Lol how do you mean


Because of where you're from


----------



## Fleg (May 27, 2011)

MichelleD said:


> Because of where you're from


Oh haha. I don't have the accent it's gone!


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2012)

Fleg said:


> Oh haha. I don't have the accent it's gone!


Oh, ok lol. I'll go back to reading with a Yorkshire accent


----------



## Fleg (May 27, 2011)

MichelleD said:


> Oh, ok lol. I'll go back to reading with a Yorkshire accent


Ha forgot that would throw you


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2012)

Fleg said:


> Ha forgot that would throw you


Lol, well it's nice to be able to put a face to the name


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

..


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Well I should hope so if he wants my friend lol


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Kaywoodham said:


> Well I should hope so if he wants my friend lol


Does that mean I get you, pmsl


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

I duno I'm a wanted woman these days lmao


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Kaywoodham said:


> I duno I'm a wanted woman these days lmao


Most definitely, lol


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

yannyboy said:


> Most definitely, lol


Yanny why on earth were u up at 5.15am?


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

was up at 530ish too, its Saturday and you know that means, NO WORK yippee, so thats 2 x training and the time to cook most excellent good food!


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

franki3 said:


> Yes thanks for protecting me lol


What was he protecting you from!?


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Kaywoodham said:


> Yanny why on earth were u up at 5.15am?


Getting a drink of water, had a few drinks

Also checking Facebook, got 3 new friends last night, lol


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

franki3 said:


> Yanny will feel you in Kay lol
> 
> Not literally tho


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

You at work Frankiboy, I'm feeling guilty, I need to get some more growth next week, lol


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Who has secret admirers? And why's no1 added me on fb lol


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

franki3 said:


> Guilty???


Should be earning some cash, lol


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Kaywoodham said:


> Who has secret admirers? And why's no1 added me on fb lol


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

I have a few  lol I don't really use Facebook much these days


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Kaywoodham said:


> I have a few  lol I don't really use Facebook much these days


I can't really use POF being a married guy, lol


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

yannyboy said:


> I can't really use POF being a married guy, lol


What if u admitted you were married on it? Lol. Add me on fb anyway the more the merrier I have no friends ha


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Kaywoodham said:


> What if u admitted you were married on it? Lol. Add me on fb anyway the more the merrier I have no friends ha


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Just sitting at home having a cup of coffee watching Disney channel with Daisy, my daughter


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Yanny everyone has awful pics of them on fb me included lol


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Kaywoodham said:


> Yanny everyone has awful pics of them on fb me included lol


I know, I'll add you, you little stunna, lol


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Noscooby


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Kaywoodham said:


> Noscooby


Definitely noscooby, lol


----------



## Fleg (May 27, 2011)

Meekys world is back and causing controversy within 5 minutes lol


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Fleg said:


> Meekys world is back and causing controversy within 5 minutes lol


Couldn't give a fcuk, lol


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2012)

Fleg said:


> Meekys world is back and causing controversy within 5 minutes lol


Lol, I might have to sneak a peek for the first time in ages!

Just been out for an almighty cheat meal and I'm stuffed  Busily making pina coladas in my protein shaker lol


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

MichelleD said:


> Lol, I might have to sneak a peek for the first time in ages!
> 
> Just been out for an almighty cheat meal and I'm stuffed  Busily making pina coladas in my protein shaker lol


I just looked, complete [email protected], Meeky is a really nice guy but he's wasting his time starting another blog

Are these alcoholic ones M, lol


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2012)

yannyboy said:


> I just looked, complete [email protected], Meeky is a really nice guy but he's wasting his time starting another blog
> 
> Are these alcoholic ones M, lol


I looked too. Poor Meeky, he should just stay here.

And yes they are! Wouldn't be a cheat day without alcohol lol :beer:


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

MichelleD said:


> I looked too. Poor Meeky, he should just stay here.
> 
> And yes they are! Wouldn't be a cheat day without alcohol lol :beer:


That's not fair M, lol

How quick could I get to Norwich if I left now, pmsl


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2012)

yannyboy said:


> That's not fair M, lol
> 
> How quick could I get to Norwich if I left now, pmsl


About an hour and a half lol


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

yannyboy said:


> That's not fair M, lol
> 
> How quick could I get to Norwich if I left now, pmsl


Yanny didn't u go to the pub last night! Waggling my finger at u! Lol


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2012)

franki3 said:


> 1hr 21 mins 56 secs
> 
> Mwahahaha


Just read that competition they've got going on in the other place. Good luck to all those eating processed crap and training for 5 minutes a week lol :lol:


----------



## Fleg (May 27, 2011)

franki3 said:


> 1hr 21 mins 56 secs
> 
> Mwahahaha


Lol is this your personal best


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Kaywoodham said:


> Yanny didn't u go to the pub last night! Waggling my finger at u! Lol


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

MichelleD said:


> Just read that competition they've got going on in the other place. Good luck to all those eating processed crap and training for 5 minutes a week lol :lol:


I just my cup of tea out M, pmsl


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

franki3 said:


> Quiet night!


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

MichelleD said:


> Just read that competition they've got going on in the other place. Good luck to all those eating processed crap and training for 5 minutes a week lol :lol:


i havent even bothered to look.


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

doggy said:


> i havent even bothered to look.


Hope Meeks doesn't get too much stick for his blog


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

franki3 said:


> I'm still at work
> 
> I'm starving,tired and a million miles from home


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Aw I want to go to the pub lol


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Kaywoodham said:


> Aw I want to go to the pub lol


It's a date Kay, lol


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

What's the 18th aug?


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Just see a preview on the tv called the hotel inspectors, first episode is from the Oakland hotel where I live and where me and Frank went yesterday, should be interesting, it will be condemned probably, lol


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

R u guys going to the show up her then


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Up here that's meant to say! Lol


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Kaywoodham said:


> R u guys going to the show up her then


Only if you and Trudie are going, lol


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Yeah we are. I asked her she said yes aslong as I'm driving. But say to her and get her to tell u herself she can't get out of it then mwahahaha


----------



## Lazyballs (Apr 22, 2012)

yannyboy said:


> Franks asked me out with him to a club called the Fountain in Bishop Stortford
> 
> I've been there before, a real Essex type wine bar, leather sofas and champagne, lol


Franky boy only likes the pink stuff lol


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

yannyboy said:


> Okay, I'll ask her
> 
> No, me and Frank will be getting down, I want to meet Uncle Uriel, lol


I think he should rename himself uncle uriel lol


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Kaywoodham said:


> I think he should rename himself uncle uriel lol


We almost got the "tramps on POF" thread shut down yesterday, he's such a bad influence, pmsl


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

yannyboy said:


> We almost got the "tramps on POF" thread shut down yesterday, he's such a bad influence, pmsl


A very funny bad influence lol


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Kaywoodham said:


> A very funny bad influence lol


He's hilarious, him and Flinty are an incredible double act, lol

What you got planned for tomorrow Kay?


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

WTF, I've just realised my Sky+ is recording Take Me Out, I know my wife hates the programme so my 9 year old daughter must have recorded it, now I'm worried, lol


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

yannyboy said:


> WTF, I've just realised my Sky+ is recording Take Me Out, I know my wife hates the programme so my 9 year old daughter must have recorded it, now I'm worried, lol


Maybe it was an accident. Although guaranteed your wife doesn't hate it but tells u she does.


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Kaywoodham said:


> Maybe it was an accident. Although guaranteed your wife doesn't hate it but tells u she does.


No, my daughter does like it, lol

Maybe my wife is lying, is it a girl thing to pretend not to like it?


----------



## Lazyballs (Apr 22, 2012)

Take me out is class I watch it big paddy is the man


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Lazyballs said:


> Take me out is class I watch it big paddy is the man


"No likey, no lighty", Paddy is class, lol


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

yannyboy said:


> No, my daughter does like it, lol
> 
> Maybe my wife is lying, is it a girl thing to pretend not to like it?


It's a girl thing to pretend not to like something that has other women in... She would watch it if u were out guaranteed lol


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

When a woman walks into a crowded room most of the people looking her up and down will be other women 100% guarantee that.


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Yeah, I think you're both right, lol


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

George-Bean said:


> When a woman walks into a crowded room most of the people looking her up and down will be other women 100% guarantee that.


I def agree. The worse places for me is supermarkets where young couples are doing their shopping. The women hate me, spot me a mile off usually stand in the way on purpose and pretend they can't see me and then give me evils everytime they spot me... As if that's gna protect their bf if I wanted them I would lmao


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

I'm married to a beauty, shes slim and keeps herself very nice, other women think its okay to say right to her face stuff like "Do you eat"? and in some cases chavs have said outright to her in the street "skinny bitch", shes the nicest human I've ever met but she sure has to put up with a lot of crap from other women.


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Looks like jealousy plays a big part with these bitchy women, lol


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

George-Bean said:


> I'm married to a beauty, shes slim and keeps herself very nice, other women think its okay to say right to her face stuff like "Do you eat"? and in some cases chavs have said outright to her in the street "skinny bitch", shes the nicest human I've ever met but she sure has to put up with a lot of crap from other women.


I know I can walk past people and get 'she loves herself' I also get the constant thing about eating. Although I can have a joke I'm far from 'loving myself' lol I'm actually a little reserved at times and very polite to anyone that speaks to me. But I do hate getting looks it makes me want to stare at their bf just for the sake of it lol


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Another thing that makes me laugh, other guys look but its always the lesbians who ask her out lol, I tease her relentlessly ;-D


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Lesbians usually truly believe they are stunning and want to believe they can turn any straight woman.

I use to work in a coffee shop, assistant manager was a lesbian and invited to my 18th bday house party. After a few drinks she decided she was going to attempt to take a chunk out of my neck, I went absolutely nuts! And I truly upset her! Serves her right lol.


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

What % of women do you reckon would quite easily and with no guilt or remorse take a man from his partner?


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

yannyboy said:


> What % of women do you reckon would quite easily and with no guilt or remorse take a man from his partner?


Umm the majority. It's a power thing. Alpha female thing I think. Although a woman wouldn't think of it like that they would think well it was meant to be, plus be happy they got what they wanted. However I do believe you leave little room for trust in a relationship if u ended up in it through cheating.


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Yeah, I know a girl who ended up with a married guy which started off with them having affair and now, surprise, surprise, he's leaving her now!


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

I just made my daughter her usual egg on toast Sunday morning brekkie and as I leave the room to clear the kitchen up I hear "take me out" theme tune on the tv, lol

I walk back in and say "I didn't know you recorded this last night", to which my daughter replied "It's on series link Daddy"

I just left the room, lmao


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

yannyboy said:


> I just made my daughter her usual egg on toast Sunday morning brekkie and as I leave the room to clear the kitchen up I hear "take me out" theme tune on the tv, lol
> 
> I walk back in and say "I didn't know you recorded this last night", to which my daughter replied "It's on series link Daddy"
> 
> I just left the room, lmao


I don't think I know how to put something on series link lol


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Kaywoodham said:


> I don't think I know how to put something on series link lol


My 9 year old daughter does, lol


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

I've got a 9 yr old sis. Everytime I go to my dads and want to put the telly on she has to do it for me. Kids these days lol


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Kaywoodham said:


> I've got a 9 yr old sis. Everytime I go to my dads and want to put the telly on she has to do it for me. Kids these days lol


I know what you mean, electronic appliance geniuses, lol


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

*Chest*

Incline press - 4 sets

Flyes - 4 sets

Flat bench press - 3 sets

Dips - 3 sets

Incline flyes - 3 sets

*Biceps*

Concentration curl - 4 sets

Preacher cable curl - 4 sets

Getting stronger gradually, test and deca really kicking in, starting to get puffy cheeks though, might have to run Adex ED instead of EOD


----------



## Fleg (May 27, 2011)

You doing any cardio?


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Fleg said:


> You doing any cardio?


Nope, not one fcuking iota, lol


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Lazy bugger


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

When I went to see Steve Avery he told me to do nothing, he said when he's bulking, he doesn't do any, and only starts cardio 14 weeks out from a show

Dean and Paul have said don't worry too much about cardio and do no more than 3 x 20-30min sessions a week

Must admit, I feel I have put some size on since going back on cycle and feel the growth has helped not to put too much excess fat


----------



## Fleg (May 27, 2011)

Lol is this the same yanny who used to do 60mins a day!


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Fleg said:


> Lol is this the same yanny who used to do 60mins a day!


I know but that was more for eying up the talent at the gym rather than for health reasons, lol


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

I don't touch cardio either at the min I hate it it's boring lol


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Kaywoodham said:


> Lazy bugger


I'll show you how lazy I am in September, lol


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Kaywoodham said:


> I don't touch cardio either at the min I hate it it's boring lol


Which cannot be said for your new avi, Jesus, lol


----------



## Fleg (May 27, 2011)

yannyboy said:


> I know but that was more for eying up the talent at the gym rather than for health reasons, lol


Haha yeah makes sense 

I just stick to HIIT over with in 15 mins!

Must admit I've not done a great deal recently, trying to work it with diet as much as possible.

I'm training with someone whose on cycle and eats in excess of 500g carbs a day so it's a struggle. And he never does cardio.


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

yannyboy said:


> Which cannot be said for your new avi, Jesus, lol


Yeah sorry about that... I like to please lol


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Fleg said:


> Haha yeah makes sense
> 
> I just stick to HIIT over with in 15 mins!
> 
> ...


Lucky cnut!!


----------



## Fleg (May 27, 2011)

yannyboy said:


> Lucky cnut!!


Oh it does show though mate lol


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

When you going back on cycle?


----------



## Fleg (May 27, 2011)

September mate! No sooner no later lol. It's all ready to rock.


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

That's good mate

When you coming down to train?


----------



## Fleg (May 27, 2011)

Lol hmm November? 10 weeks in. Hamster chops an all


----------



## Fleg (May 27, 2011)

yannyboy said:


> We will have to hit the town after
> 
> Me and Frank went out on Friday, my wife's friends birthday party
> 
> ...


Lol! Sounds good mate do you drink the pink stuff like franki? Ill have to pronounce my T's and avoid full Yorkshire lingo I imagine


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Um why is thread closed? It doesn't seem closed? Lol


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Kaywoodham said:


> Um why is thread closed? It doesn't seem closed? Lol


Contacted you on fb Kay


----------



## Roadrunner1 (May 26, 2012)

Ye why big man. You know i like to keep a watchful eye on you sexploits.


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Roadrunner1 said:


> Ye why big man. You know i like to keep a watchful eye on you sexploits.


This time it's not mine, lol, makes a change!!


----------



## Roadrunner1 (May 26, 2012)

yannyboy said:


> This time it's not mine, lol, makes a change!!


Well dont close it mate just get it cleaned up and keep it for what it say's in he title.


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Didn't know you had a journal!

Subbed.


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Sharpy76 said:


> Didn't know you had a journal!
> 
> Subbed.


Sorry mate, it's stopped, we started talking the usual [email protected] on here and my mate nearly split up with his missus!


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

What if we promise not to talk crap lol


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Kaywoodham said:


> What if we promise not to talk crap lol


Some fcuking chance of that, pmsl


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Yh ok. True lol


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

is this journal still going then yanny ??? i just wondered as you said in my journal you didnt have a journal lol X


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

flinty90 said:


> is this journal still going then yanny ??? i just wondered as you said in my journal you didnt have a journal lol X


My mate got chucked out by his missus because of this journal, feel a bit guilty!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

yannyboy said:


> My mate got chucked out by his missus because of this journal, feel a bit guilty!


thats worth reps bro pmsl ...... not your fault it must have been him bieng a c0ck lol


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

flinty90 said:


> thats worth reps bro pmsl ...... not your fault it must have been him bieng a c0ck lol


Cheers for the reps, we got a bit carried away, sorry Kelly, lol


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Right, since my mate isn't talking to be anymore, then fcuk it, I might as well start this journal up again


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Been back on cycle for 6 weeks, weight has gone from 217-241lbs

Training 4 times per week

Current split, legs, shoulders/triceps, back, chest/biceps


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Trained legs today, started with hamstrings today, alternate each workout with quads

*Hamstrings*

Leg curl - 4 sets

SLDL - 4 sets

*Quads*

Leg extensions - 4 sets

Squats - 4 sets

*Calves*

Calf raise - 4 sets

Totally drenched in sweat by the end of it!


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

yannyboy said:


> Right, since my mate isn't talking to be anymore, then fcuk it, I might as well start this journal up again


Lucky i didn't unsub then

How long are you staying on your current cycle mate?

Can i ask what you're doing too?


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Who ate all the pies...


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Sharpy76 said:


> Lucky i didn't unsub then
> 
> How long are you staying on your current cycle mate?
> 
> Can i ask what you're doing too?


Yeah, life's been a bit up and down recently, lol

Currently on a 12 week cycle of :

TestC - 500mg/week

Sust - 500mg/week

Deca - 400mg/week

HGH - 5iu/day

Adex - 1mg/EOD


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Kaywoodham said:


> Who ate all the pies...


You can shut up, lol


----------



## Roadrunner1 (May 26, 2012)

Good to se you back on here mate.

By mate are we talking about F?


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Roadrunner1 said:


> Good to se you back on here mate.
> 
> By mate are we talking about F?


Good to hear from you again RR, yes, F is the person


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

F isn't obvious at all lol


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Kaywoodham said:


> F isn't obvious at all lol


He was my best buddy :-(


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

yannyboy said:


> He was my best buddy :-(


Well he's obv done what he had to do to save his family. Don't take it personally yannymeister. Get some more gear in u you're going soft lol


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Kaywoodham said:


> Well he's obv done what he had to do to save his family. Don't take it personally yannymeister. Get some more gear in u you're going soft lol


More gear means more emotional, lol


----------



## Roadrunner1 (May 26, 2012)

yannyboy said:


> More gear means more emotional, lol


Sorry to hear about you and F and i wont say i told him so. Hope he gets is life sorted, i know you will.


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

yannyboy said:


> More gear means more emotional, lol


Oh. Less then lol


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Roadrunner1 said:


> Sorry to hear about you and F and i wont say i told him so. Hope he gets is life sorted, i know you will.


Let's hope so!


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Training today yanny?


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

yannyboy said:


> Yeah, life's been a bit up and down recently, lol
> 
> Currently on a 12 week cycle of :
> 
> ...


Looks good, how are you finding it so far or is it too early?


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Kaywoodham said:


> Training today yanny?


Yeah, shoulders and triceps later

What you got planned today Kay?


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Sharpy76 said:


> Looks good, how are you finding it so far or is it too early?


Yeah, I've increased my calories to around 4000 as I'm bulking, 24lbs heavier after 6 weeks


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

yannyboy said:


> Yeah, I've increased my calories to around 4000 as I'm bulking, 24lbs heavier after 6 weeks


2 stone in 6 weeks?!?!?!

Holy sh!t, now thats bulking lol.

Edit: Any pics mate?


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Sharpy76 said:


> 2 stone in 6 weeks?!?!?!
> 
> Holy sh!t, now thats bulking lol.
> 
> Edit: Any pics mate?


I'll throw some up at the end

Yeah, it is a lot but I went from 3000-4000 calories, started HGH for the first time and also had 8 weeks off gear so I had a nice clean start


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Right, going to juggle my workout around this week so I can get to train my back on Thursday with my prep guy

After going through the compulsories with him last week, he says my back is my weakness and we need to thicken it up before I even think about competing, me thinks lots of deads and heavy rows!

So I'll train shoulders today and triceps and abs tomorrow


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

So hit shoulders today,

*Shoulders*

Cybex shoulder press - 4 sets

Dumbell laterals - 4 sets

Cable side laterals - 4 sets

Cable front raise - 4 sets

Cable rear laterals - 4 sets

Followed by 20 mins cardio


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

How's everyone today, sun's out in Essex at the mo, getting ready to hit the gym for a chest and biceps workout


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

chest n biceps, my fave combo in working out. Hows it going bretherin?


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Still working out, still bulking, got a few projects going at the mo so I don't get on here that often as I'd like


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

yannyboy said:


> Still working out, still bulking, got a few projects going at the mo so I don't get on here that often as I'd like


One project not working for me!! Whatsapp blud


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Kaywoodham said:


> One project not working for me!! Whatsapp blud


What's happened, I haven't contacted you for a while


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Whatsapppp meeeee


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Kaywoodham said:


> Whatsapppp meeeee


Of course I will, lol

Always love a chat with the lovely Kay!


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

yannyboy said:


> Of course I will, lol
> 
> Always love a chat with the lovely Kay!


It's to do with ur thingy majig and new phone and lost your number it seems!


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Kaywoodham said:


> It's to do with ur thingy majig and new phone and lost your number it seems!


Okay Kay, I'll send you a message soon


----------



## cypssk (Jun 29, 2008)

yanny how it going whats happening with the journey have not seen much added to it lately


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Still training hard, don't get the chance to get on here as much at the mo, hope everything is okay for yourself mate!


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Right, hopefully I can start running this journal again!

At the present moment, I'm 3 weeks into PCT and feel great, NOT!!

Started my cycle at 221lbs and finished it at 254lbs, I'm down to about 248lbs at the mo

Got a training partner who I hope I can train with as often as possible and I still see my prep guys once a week for a one on one and some advice

Yesterdays quad/calves workout went something like this

*Quads*

Leg ext 2 warm up sets

Leg ext + leg press super sets 4 sets.

Hack squats 4 sets.

*Calves*

Standing calf raises 4 sets 20 reps

Seated calf raises 4 sets 20 reps


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Good to see you back mate!

When are you planing to jump back on cycle?


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

12 weeks on, 6 weeks off will be my protocol for the next 6 months I would say

You're looking good in your avi mate, I'll check out your journal, how did the cycle go?


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

yannyboy said:


> 12 weeks on, 6 weeks off will be my protocol for the next 6 months I would say
> 
> You're looking good in your avi mate, I'll check out your journal, how did the cycle go?


So another 3wks and you're back on. Do you know what you're gonna be running with yet?

Thanks mate, i'm 9wks in at the mo but i've dropped the tren because i don't like the sh!t lol. Couldn't sleep and was getting anxiety, it just don't agree with me. Only on the test400 and anavars at the mo.


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Not sure yet, will be test with maybe equipoise

I agree about tren, it's an awesome compound but you don't get something for nothing, lol

Ran the growth for the first time, that was an eye opener, fingers look like bananas now and I might have to get larger trainers, been size 11 for 25 years!


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

yannyboy said:


> Not sure yet, will be test with maybe equipoise
> 
> I agree about tren, it's an awesome compound but you don't get something for nothing, lol
> 
> Ran the growth for the first time, that was an eye opener, fingers look like bananas now and I might have to get larger trainers, been size 11 for 25 years!


 :lol:

I need to find a decent substitute for tren, think you've just put me off trying growth though lol


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Few people I know have used masteron, bit pricey though


----------



## cypssk (Jun 29, 2008)

good to see you posting on this thread again


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

*Shoulders*

Shoulder press machine - 2 sets

Side laterals - 2 sets

Dumbell front raise - 2 sets

Shrugs - 2 sets

*Triceps*

Tricep pushdown - 2 sets

Skull crushers - 2 sets

Rope pushdowns - 2 sets

Going to drop back to HIT with less volume, just finding it very hard at the mo to fit all the workouts in

Todays workout took 40 mins


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Fancy meeting up down my gym Sunday 14th mate?

No time yet.


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Sounds good, I don't think I've got anything planned, I'll keep that Sunday free, keep me updated


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

yannyboy said:


> Sounds good, I don't think I've got anything planned, I'll keep that Sunday free, keep me updated


Will do mate, as soon as i know the time myself, i'll let you know

Nandos is right outside too:whistling:


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Sharpy76 said:


> Will do mate, as soon as i know the time myself, i'll let you know
> 
> Nandos is right outside too:whistling:


That's handy :thumbup1:


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Sportex weekend was fantastic


----------



## cypssk (Jun 29, 2008)

yanny you look different in that picture to your av you put some size on


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Yes, bulking up mate, about 25lbs heavier


----------

